# Read this if you have pain under and beneath your right ribs



## Zhr

I was diagnosed with IBS-D three years ago after sudden onset diarrhea. For the last year, I have been having pain under my right rib just at the lower edge of the right rib cage, along the edge of the ribs on the right side. My pain is sometimes dull and sometimes stabbing. When making a sudden move like twisting towards the back or if I bend sideways to the right, I sometimes get a stabbing pain unexpectedly. At times, it feels as if there is something under my ribs. Often my entire upper right quadrant is sore as if I had a bruise from something that hit me. Sometimes I can localize the pain at a specific spot, right at the edge of my right ribs sometimes it is more diffuse but still in the general area. It almost feels as if there is a tumor growing in the area. 

These symptoms have been so relentless and so specific that I was convinced that there was something wrong, perhaps with the liver, biliary ducts or gallbladder, or even the head of the pancreas. However, my recent MRI came up normal. The reason I am posting this is to let others who have similar symptoms know that despite the unmistakable, persistent, very specific, and localizable pain in that area there may be nothing serially wrong with you. I know that I am not imagining my symptoms. 

This pain may be due to subclinical low-grade inflammation of the large bowel at the hepatic flexure extending towards the right side of the traversing column or a low-grade inflammation due to a lingering infection of the large bowel or the Sphincter of Oddi (check out Sphincter of Oddi dysfunction). Subclinical inflammation does not show up in MRIs or even colonoscopies and pill endoscopies. If you are having similar systems don't assume the worse automatically but go get yourself checked. 

As a side note coffee aggravated my symptoms. I hope this helps. Feel free to ask me any questions about my symptoms. 

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## m-p{3}

Have you noticed an increase of abdominal noises (borborygmi) in the affected area?

If so, is there a moment our a specific position that seem to increase them?


----------



## Zhr

Perhaps a slight increase in abdominal noises but nothing major. Bending towards the left side in a way that stretches the right side increases my pain. If I press down in the area it feels sore. I hope this helps.


----------



## m-p{3}

Yup, thanks for the info


----------



## german

I had 2 colonoscopy's when I had abdominal pain because thats where the GI said my pain was located. Both were "normal". I finally had an endoscopy and it showed some very mild irritation in the stomach but was also considered normal. I have had that pain many times before and my docs do think it's from the colon.


----------



## Zhr

Hi German,

Sounds similar to my experience: I had a colonoscopy, a pill endescopy, a CT scan, two MRIs, many blood tests and despite the pain everything came normal. They found a mild irritation in stomach as well but that is very common. One should never assume it is nothing if there is persistent pain over a long period of time. It is best to get it checked and if it all comes as clear then we need to learn to live the pain and not worry. Wishing you the best.


----------



## m-p{3}

My guess is this is likely caused by gas trapped in either the hepatic or splenic flexure.

I'm not officially diagnosed for IBS, and I'm still waiting to get tested (waiting list for a colonoscopy)..


----------



## Gen888

OH MY GOD! I can not believe I came upon this post! I have the exact same thing... I have not had my liver tested very recently but the last I had this, it was normal. And all blood tests (they did all the liver tests, very specific ones) came up normal too... I keep trying to think what in the world could it be?? I thought stones, but it does not add up, then today I really started thinking stomach ulcer, but that does not add up too...

The pain is releieved a bit if I sort of massage the area with specific pressure points which makes me think trapped gas... but how long can gas stay trapped there? If I stand up doing the dishes for example, it annoys me as if I have a coat hanger in there... I even thought about ligament pain, but it really seems digestive..

I know the colon goes that high, but it's like I cant imagine it could just be the IBS, all though part of me "knows" it probably is...

Gen


----------



## mrmince

Hi

I have had some horrible symptoms like most here. My story goes like this:

I am 36.I was fine like most, had a stressful life, drank too much beer and smoked a bit. One day after eating a sandwich i felt ill. Next day i felt ill too. After a week, went to the doc, he did some blood tests and did a small ultrasound, noticed gas. Gave me some meds and sent me on my way. 2 months later i was back there, same thing, pain this time was dull in lower left and stabbing in right side. More meds, and de-worming tabs, as i said i had itching on my abdomen area an on my anus.

felt a bit better. 3 months later, i woke up one morning feeling very bloated and had the pains. My bowel movements were very irregular. Went to see the doc, got meds, but things never got better. I had lost a bit of weight and feared the worst. I went for a colonoscopy and gastrocopy. All were apparently fine. But i was feeling worse than ever. went to see another Gi doctor, he said i had IBS and also ran some blood test. I had another Ultrasound. Nothing. I then asked for a CT scan, and they found that part of my colon was not sitting properly, like my appendix, instead of being on the right, is sitting now more mid section. Had a barium enema, no blockages were found. I went through tremendous stress of this all happening and was running my own little business at the time

I also had two chest infections.

My muscles became crampy on a daily basis to a point that walking around just a bit made my legs quite sore.

I have had a lot more pain in my upper right under ribs, and thought maybe something was wrong with my gallbladder, liver, or pancreas. But all bloods tests for liver and pancreas are fine. CBC is fine. the only test that was not fine was low vitamin D.

Went to another GI doc recently, after he looked at my previous tests he said that it was Just IBS. But will schedule another colonoscopy and gastrocope.

I've always been under the impression this was some sort of tumor, due to my weight loss. I have been depressed and anxious about this for a while.Its been going on for about a year now.

I hope that this isnt something horrible, but i think this could just be IBS and SIBO, because i had been taking a PPI for heartburn for about 7 years.

It does relieve me to read that people get the same pains.


----------



## Zhr

Mrmince, I am sorry to hear that you are having similar problems. If your CT Scan and other medical tests are clear then chances are it is nothing to worry about. With the slight anatomical problem you mentioned it could be related to some transport problems at the hepatic bend of the colon. My symptoms completely resolved after I received a clean report from my MR exam. This type of pain may be related to emotional stress. But at the time my pain was unmistakable. Good luck.


----------



## scrram

So glad I happened upon this! I had my gallbladder out 4 years ago. Everything was perfect until this past October. It started with nausea, diarrhea, fever and chills for one day, then the exact same feeling of something shoved up under my right ribcage that led me to the gallbladder (which was first misdiagnosed as an ulcer). Discomfort under RUQ radiating to back and up shoulder blade. It progressed for a couple of weeks till I literally thought I would die. Went to an MD who told me it was an ulcer (seriously! !) And sent me home with Nexium, by the end of the 30 day prescription I was "better" with more good days than bad. I finished the Nexium and the symptoms came back. Called the MD he called in Omeprazole which didnt b seem to help...... here I am 4 months later, pain is still here everyday. Coffee seems to irritate it, it is worse upon waking. It is relieved sometimes by passing gas. I take Somethicone (gas ex), zantac, and Tums daily, I ordered Buscopan(antispasmodic) from Europe on Amazon because I read it might help. It is all hit or miss..... sometimes it feels like the skin over the bottom right rib has a deep burning itch. I am 35 f. I b have an apt with a Gastrointestinal MD in a week and i am terrified of what i have and what tests they will run me. It's good to know I am not alone! !


----------



## scrram

Also, I had an ultrasound of my liver and pancreas done in October and it was normal as was the blood work (although one liver enzyme was elevated 4 points, the Dr said that was nothing to worry about)


----------



## Zhr

Scrram: You are not alone and serious pain in that area does not automatically point to a serious medical problem. However, I am glad that you are following up with medical exams. That is the right thing to do. When you visit your doctor ask him about spasm of the the main bile duct and also Sphincter of Oddi dysfunction. Other possible reasons for your pain could be a subclinical infection or motility problems at the Hepatic Flexture none of which is life threatening. Also, some individuals are able to induce pain at a given location if they worry about a serious problem at a specific part of their anatomy. I think these individuals may subconsiously reduce blood flow to the region of concern or spam the area creating real pain. I believe that the digestive system is most vulnerable to such effect. Self induced ischemia in the Hepatic Flexture of the large intestine could reduce motility creating pain. I am not a doctor, I am an engineer and a scientist by profession. So, please keep that in mind and ask your doctor about these possibilities. But most doctors get irritated with such inquiries. But don't be deterred. At the end of the day, ultimately each of us are responsible for our own health. Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## LCE1

I'm not sure if my pain relates to that or not. I have had chronic low back pain for years. I can deal with that. The thing that I'm not sure about is, when I turn my head to the sharp left like I'm trying to look over my shoulder, I feel it pulling my ribs (more from the back than the front) on the right side or if I stretch my right arm across my chest like I'm reaching for something, it pulls on the rib on the right. Now, if I stretch my left arm across my chest like I'm reaching for something I can feel it on the right side but not as much.

I do have neck issues too meaning, if I look down with my chin towards the chest, it pulls on my back but the specific area that pulls on my right sided ribs is whats puzzling me. I'm not sure what kind of Dr to see for that and I don't want to start with a primary care only to keep getting referred some where else. I had a blood work up done back in September 2013 and all was fine. I guess my question is, if it was something with liver or pancreas would something be out of whack on my blood tests such as white or red count being off?

I had a colonoscopy done last November and everything was fine. The only thing that the Dr mentioned was that they had to apply moderate pressure on my abdomen to get either the camera through or to see the pictures because it was slightly thickened in that area. The findings were that muscle wall hypertrophy was found in the sigmoid colon. It just seems ever since the colonoscopy, I have either had trapped gas on the right side and/or the chronic rib/back pain which may be different issues.

Any thoughts on this? Thanks


----------



## Zhr

LCE1: I had noticed that twisting my body (as in turning my upper body to the right to back up when driving) unmistakably triggered pain in my mid right abdomen. It felt sore and I felt a slight stabbing pain at times with such a move. The fact that you have a clear colonoscopy is good news. The point in all my postings is that these symptoms do not necessarily indicate a life threading medical problem. But the symptoms feel very serious. Having said that, each patient is different and it is best not to ignore any symptoms instead have them checked by a gastroentrologist. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Neetz

Hi, I can identify to most of the posts on here. Some describe exactly how I am affected! I suffer terribly from IBS, it's so bad I have been prescribed buscopan, codeine & loperamide. These last few months especially I've been having a stabbing pain under my right rib cage, sometimes it feels like I've been beaten up on my right rib cage and if I turn my body in a certain way it can bring on a sharp pain that is agony! also eat a meal out or drink a couple of glasses of wine for example I wake up in the night in agony. The doctor has prescribed omeprazole and puts everything down to stress I am also on propanalol & diazepam oh and the latest one pregabalin .. I've been diagnosed with ongoing anxiety & panic disorder a few years ago understandably due to my daughters poor health (she has a very rare syndrome ) and life is a real struggle to keep my her well so she goes to our local hospice on occasion so I can have a break and recharge my batteries.. It's got to the point now where I'm finding that time is spent mostly in bed sipping water - I don't like having a drink and a meal out causes not only ibs but this pain which keeps me awake at night + I suffer heart burn. I'm worrying it's something sinister which is probably making it worse. It's hard to get an appointment with a gastroenterologist especially when the doctor insists it's all down to anxiety. I'm fit and healthy and I'm only 43yrs old, I feel about 90, maybe older when I feel I've had a punch in the ribs!


----------



## Zhr

Hi Neetz. You are describing the same pain I was experiencing under my right ribs where ribs end. I was also prescribed loperamide and diazepam which made my IBS worse. If you had the endoscopic and other imagining tests done along with blood work and they all came clear try to relax and stop worrying about the pain knowing that others also had this pain and that it was not life threatening. I am not a doctor so I can not give you any medical advise. But I think that some among us including myself can cause mild ischemia or spasm at will by concentrating our fears and worries at a specific segment of our body. That in turn, may cause some real clinical symptoms. Try letting go of your fears and imagine nourishing-blood flowing into the problem area to heal it and try to visualize it as vividly as your imagination allows. You may find it beneficial. Let us know if this works for you. Good luck.


----------



## Neetz

Hi Zhr, I totally understand what you're saying, finding this forum has made me more reassured that I've not got anything sinister, it's just frustrating because when you go to the GP he starts to write out a prescription without putting a stethoscope to my chest, that's how it is now for many ppl in the UK, you are on a time slot of 3 minutes most places..I'm using visualisation techniques to relax just recently. It really helps and I've also joined a Carers group last week .I've had bloods done 6 months ago..a full m.o.t and everything apart from cholesterol is normal. If I could go out and not worry about where the loo and these pains in the ribs went along with this painful ibs I would be a happy woman. Take care


----------



## amysue27

scrram said:


> So glad I happened upon this! I had my gallbladder out 4 years ago. Everything was perfect until this past October. It started with nausea, diarrhea, fever and chills for one day, then the exact same feeling of something shoved up under my right ribcage that led me to the gallbladder (which was first misdiagnosed as an ulcer). Discomfort under RUQ radiating to back and up shoulder blade. It progressed for a couple of weeks till I literally thought I would die. Went to an MD who told me it was an ulcer (seriously! !) And sent me home with Nexium, by the end of the 30 day prescription I was "better" with more good days than bad. I finished the Nexium and the symptoms came back. Called the MD he called in Omeprazole which didnt b seem to help...... here I am 4 months later, pain is still here everyday. Coffee seems to irritate it, it is worse upon waking. It is relieved sometimes by passing gas. I take Somethicone (gas ex), zantac, and Tums daily, I ordered Buscopan(antispasmodic) from Europe on Amazon because I read it might help. It is all hit or miss..... sometimes it feels like the skin over the bottom right rib has a deep burning itch. I am 35 f. I b have an apt with a Gastrointestinal MD in a week and i am terrified of what i have and what tests they will run me. It's good to know I am not alone! !


 what were the findings of your gastrointestinal apt? Ive been experiencing the exact same prblems as you and can't figure out whats wrong.


----------



## amysue27

amysue27 said:


> what were the findings of your gastrointestinal apt? Ive been experiencing the exact same prblems as you and can't figure out whats wrong.


----------



## Bing

I think this is what I'm experiencing as well. I only feel it when I'm siting down, bowing down etc and when I'm in bed.

Two docs say it sounds like IBS. I've tried eliminating foods and taking peppermint capsules etc etc etc. Seems to help a little. Lately I focus on deep relaxation of the body, my stomach / bowels seem really tensed all the time. After relaxing really deeply, focusing on releasing everything from the gut I seem to feel better most of the time, like all the tension just vanishes, I can hear gas or liquid move after that often as well.

And yeah coffee seems to worsen it.


----------



## Marie elena

Zhr You have described my pain exactly! I am going for further tests as although I gave had IBSf for many years this is different! But after reading your post, I feel a bit more positive, I am waiting to see a gastrointestinal guy, so hope that will sort me out, but thankyou for your info, it really helps to read someone else's. Take on it.


----------



## MrsB70

So I'm not the only one. Whew!!







I've been worried something awful was wrong. It all started about 5 years ago. Currently, I'm 43. I was in school and slouched over books a LOT. One day, I felt something "pop" in my right side when I was slouched over a desk doing homework. It didn't hurt. It was just kind of weird. When I stood up, I got the most terrible "stitch" in my side I've ever had. I think I was just seriously backed up and gassy because after that passed, I felt mostly normal again. However, I had a feeling of a walnut or golf ball sized "thing" just stuck in there on the right side. Ever since then, I've been having problems with gas, loud gurgling that I can even feel if I put my hand over it while it's happening (especially after I eat), a very uncomfortable feeling of a tennis ball (it feels larger now) lodged under my right rib cage, and discomfort/pain that I can't pinpoint. It feels like a lump when I press just under my ribs and is painful to push on. Doing that also starts the gurgling noises up again. The best way I know to describe it is that it feels like a hose is kinked. Like the food doesn't go through like it should but is slowed down by a kink or something. As for bowel movements, I tend to "back up" for a few days and then will spend most of a day "emptying". I'm not sure if this is related because I have pretty much always been like that.









The pain and discomfort in my "stomach" (rib area) has gotten to the point where it feels like it goes all the way through to my back and I frequently have pain there as well. If I lay down and stretch that side out, if feels a bit better. I notice I lean to the left a lot when sitting or driving and such. It is too uncomfortable to lean to the right. I started a Yoga class and ended up quitting because the movements caused quite a bit of pain if I stretched too far. I know I don't have the best diet and I also drink a lot of Mt. Dew. I don't drink water. I don't want to risk an allergic reaction.









Now, the trends I have noticed over the past few years is that if I'm "backed up", I feel seriously bloated like if someone poked me with a pin, I'd explode. Once I empty, that feeling goes away, but it seems my innards hurt more when I'm empty. Why? You'd think it would be when full of crap, but that almost feels like it cushions it in a way or something. Does that make sense? Other than the bloated feeling, it is just uncomfortable and has the feeling of a ball rammed up under my rib cage. After I spend a day of cleaning out the pipes, it feels like the hose is exhausted from pushing or something. It actually will cause pain rather than just discomfort for a day or so.

When this all started, I had so many tests done. Ultrasounds, hidascan (or however it's spelled), CT's, a scope down my throat...you name it. Everything came back normal. My doctor sent me to a gastroenterologist who after one examination of asking questions and palpating my side decided that I just needed a daily stool softener and that would take care of it. NOT. No, I didn't keep up with it, so maybe I should have. But it didn't seem to do anything to help for the few weeks I did try it.







So....does this sound familiar to anyone? OH...another thing is that my doctor started me on Prilosec once a day. Then bumped it up to twice a day. I've heard that while it may help with acid reflux (which I really didn't have...just felt a lot of gas, pressure, and belching) that it hinders and seriously slows down digestion. Does anyone know anything about that? I wonder how much that is contributing to the overall issue? Anyhow, any help would be much appreciated. If you are still reading this, thanks for "listening". You've got one up on any doctor I've ever been to.


----------



## ljanusz1

I went to my doctor 3 months ago for a dull pain behind my rib cage on the right side. I had a blood test and ultra-sound, all was OK. He then had me do a colonoscopy. They did remove 3 polyps (non-cancerous). I came home from the colonoscopy with a headache on the left side of my head. I didn't think much of it but 3 days later I had blood in my urine. The next morning all seemed fine but I came home from work and once again found blood in my urine with great pain while urinating along with feeling like I had to urinate constantly. I also had excruciating pain in the lower part of my body. I went to the doctor the next day and was given a urine test. Found out I had a UTI (never had one before in my life). I was given antibiotics. I am much better now and the pain in my right side seems to have disappeared. I had breast cancer 10 years ago so I was fearing the worst but maybe I just had an infection all along.


----------



## Zhr

Hi Scrram. Nothing remarkable or life threatening was found during my tests and exams.


----------



## Yorgos

mrmince said:


> Hi
> 
> I have had some horrible symptoms like most here. My story goes like this:
> 
> I am 36.I was fine like most, had a stressful life, drank too much beer and smoked a bit. One day after eating a sandwich i felt ill. Next day i felt ill too. After a week, went to the doc, he did some blood tests and did a small ultrasound, noticed gas. Gave me some meds and sent me on my way. 2 months later i was back there, same thing, pain this time was dull in lower left and stabbing in right side. More meds, and de-worming tabs, as i said i had itching on my abdomen area an on my anus.
> 
> felt a bit better. 3 months later, i woke up one morning feeling very bloated and had the pains. My bowel movements were very irregular. Went to see the doc, got meds, but things never got better. I had lost a bit of weight and feared the worst. I went for a colonoscopy and gastrocopy. All were apparently fine. But i was feeling worse than ever. went to see another Gi doctor, he said i had IBS and also ran some blood test. I had another Ultrasound. Nothing. I then asked for a CT scan, and they found that part of my colon was not sitting properly, like my appendix, instead of being on the right, is sitting now more mid section. Had a barium enema, no blockages were found. I went through tremendous stress of this all happening and was running my own little business at the time
> 
> I also had two chest infections.
> 
> My muscles became crampy on a daily basis to a point that walking around just a bit made my legs quite sore.
> 
> I have had a lot more pain in my upper right under ribs, and thought maybe something was wrong with my gallbladder, liver, or pancreas. But all bloods tests for liver and pancreas are fine. CBC is fine. the only test that was not fine was low vitamin D.
> 
> Went to another GI doc recently, after he looked at my previous tests he said that it was Just IBS. But will schedule another colonoscopy and gastrocope.
> 
> I've always been under the impression this was some sort of tumor, due to my weight loss. I have been depressed and anxious about this for a while.Its been going on for about a year now.
> 
> I hope that this isnt something horrible, but i think this could just be IBS and SIBO, because i had been taking a PPI for heartburn for about 7 years.
> 
> It does relieve me to read that people get the same pains.


Sorry about your problems- but with all the tests, why is another colonoscopy necessary? Sounds to me like you've got a pretty definitive case of IBS.


----------



## Shell71

I have just come across this website while desperately searching the internet AGAIN for a possible explanation for the excruciating pain that I am experiencing under my right ribs, and I must say that while I am still very worried it is a relief to find out that I am not going mad. I have been going back and forth to the doctor for over 3 years now and am no further forward than I was back then, in fact the situation feels worse as I have been told there are no more tests that can be done, and there is nothing anyone can do to help me.

The specialist has suggested that I have my gall bladder removed, despite there being nothing wrong with it, which I don't want to do, as I really don't think it is wise to remove an organ when all the tests have comeback negative.

So far I have had numerous blood tests, an abdominal ultra-sound, an MRI of the gall bladder, and a CT scan of my abdomen and an endoscopy. All tests have come back negative except the very first blood test over 3 years ago which showed slightly elevated amylase levels (but apparently nowhere near high enough for there to be a real problem). I was convinced that the problem was related to my liver as the pain occurred mainly after drinking alcohol. I paid for a full liver function test as a private clinic as I was convinced something was being missed, again the results were totally normal. The pain would last for a 10-12 days then gradually reduce, as long as I didn't drink again. Perhaps I should have cut out drinking altogether years ago then I wouldn't be in the position I am now. Over the last 18 months I have hardly had a drink at all, except on the occasions when eating out when I would have a glass of red wine, but even after this small amount the pains were so intense that I now don't drink at all. Unfortunately I now have the pains even when I don't drink. Coffee definitely makes them worse and they are very bad first thing in the mornings. Sometimes they disappear after I have got up and walked around for a bit, but at the moment they are with me 24 hours a day. The pain is under my ribs, front and back and is also in my right shoulder.

When I have an attack the difference can clearly be seen when I go to the toilet, and to say it is frightening to see what comes out is an understatement. There is no way there is nothing seriously wrong with my insides but I just cant get anyone to do anymore tests. The pain is unbearable at the moment and it is all I think about. I know there is something really wrong, can anyone advise me what to say to the doctors, or what to do next.

Shell


----------



## srjay

This post has helped me understand what possibly could be wrong with my body more than doctors have been able to figure out thus far (so thank you). About two months ago, I woke up with excrutiating chest, back, and right shoulder blade pain. I made an appointment with my doctor immediately and he suggested that I go to the ER since this type of pain could potentially be gallbladder or lung tear related. I went to the ER and they did an EKG, ultrasound of the gallbladder, and x-rays of the chest. Everything came out clear. I was freaked out. The pain subsided later that day, but it came back two weeks later only in my right shoulder blade and in my back, under my ribs still on the right side of my body. I went back to my doctor and he kind of chalked it up to possibly being stress related or muscular/skeletal. He told me to try doing some yoga and maybe I could have pulled something. Truthfully, at that point I felt nuts. There's no way stress can cause pain like this but the pain went away after about three days. Two weeks after this, the pain comes back but in full force in my back ribcage, still the right side. Sleeping was scary. Sitting was scary. Any sudden twisting or jerking motion was scary. Because it all hurt. It was like my ribcage was inflamed. I went to see an orthopedic doctor, since the ultrasound I had at the ER came out clear. That lead me to believe it's muscular skeletal, which is terrifying because I'm only 24. I'm getting an x-ray and MRI of my right shoulder in a couple of weeks, but after reading this blog post I no longer believe it is muscular or skeletal. I was diagnosed by my doctor with IBS a few years ago. I was prescribed medication that had the side effects of IBS so I opted to not take it. Especially since it never greatly impacted my life (up until maybe now?). But it all kind of makes sense now, especially since towards the end of the last episode of pain, I experienced a shooting pain in my lower back when I sat down. It almost felt like a tube was being pinched in my body or something. And sometimes, there is blood after I go to the bathroom on the toilet paper :/ This is probably related to this issue. Unfortunately, I don't know what's triggering it. I don't drink often or at all really. I cut my caffeine intake about a year ago. I have a pretty decent diet too aside from the occasional pizza binge. And I don't really know what my next step is or what doctor I should see next.


----------



## JanetK

Hi everyone,

I'm glad I found this site&#8230;I don't know what I have and am trying to find out from the doctors and the internet. All I know is I have this intense pressure in the middle right under my ribs for 1-1/2 weeks. It's very uncomfortable and I wish it would go away. I can't concentrate on anything else. I also get a rapid heartbeat with sensation down my arms and legs. So scary the first time I had to call 911. I though I was having a heart attack. They came and all my vitals were fine. So I went to the doctor 4 days ago and he said I might have acid reflux so told me to take Prilosec OTC for 5 days and see if it goes away. It didn't so I went back today. He said he's giving me something to "clean me out" since it might be due to my constipation and being too backed up. I will try that tomorrow. I hope it helps. Please reply if you have the same situation and have found a cure. Thank you!

-Janet


----------



## AdeIvy

Sounds similar to what I have going on. All tests came back clean, I was the given amitriptyline for the "unknown pain", however being pregnant, now i cannot take it & I find myself in pain occasionally.


----------



## cal26

Very similar to me too. Burning/Itching pain localized deep inset from lower right rib. I get the itching on the surface of the skin and deep inside the skin too, like someone else posted. I'm 31M and it's been going on since i was 28. Has been going on off and on for 3 years now. At first I only noticed it the next day after a night of binge drinking and passing gas the next day caused relief. Over time now I rarely drink and i still have the pain every day. Sometimes it gets more intense, sometimes it dies down. I almost never feel any pain right after waking up for the first hour or so, then it starts to bother me all day. Laying down on my stomach provides relief. Sitting/slouching makes it worse. It feels like there's an ulcerated tumor attached to the inside of my right rib and anytime feces or gas passes through my intestines it bumps it and aggravates it. That's the best way i can describe it. I'm going to try fasting/cutting out all acidic foods/drinks from my diet.

I have had blood work out the wazoo. Hida scan, ultrasound on gallbladder/ducts/liver. Upper GI came back clean except for some mild inflammation, similar to what someone else posted. Liver/pancreas/gallbladder are all normal. No H.Pylori, no visible ulcers, no gluten allergy. It seems like sometimes Zantac helps, and other times it doesn't. Doctors can't find anything wrong, they say all the tests came back normal.

It seems like fibrous foods make it worse, but things like burgers and pizza which have little or no fiber don't aggravate it. Which is super frustrating because my diet revolves around high fiber intake. Beans or anything else that cause gas make it severely worse, but i do get some minor, but much appreciated relief from a bowel movement or passing gas.

I fantasize about cutting myself open and having a look. If i had a pain this bad on my skin it'd be a visible open wound. It feels like something is seriously wrong and probably not healthy long term. Maybe i should admit myself to the hospital and demand they figure it out. So tired of scheduling appointments weeks/months out to have the hope that i'll finally know what it is/how to fix it and get the crushing news that the test was normal.

/frustrated and in pain


----------



## creature

There are many reasons for pain under right ribs and one of them is nephroptosis. You can sense something like tumour but it's a kidney. It's the problem of many too slender people.


----------



## nettopie

I just want to say thank you for taking the time to post this. I joined this site today just to post a response to you! You have described my pain exactly as well. Pain that I can massage specifically at tip of bottom right rib, pain at tip of right shoulder blade at mid back near spine. The feeling like it must be your pancreas or a tumor. Soreness along base of bottom right rib that feels like a bruise. No increased IBS symptoms like gurgling. Pain turning to the right like a sharp twinge. Feeling it all the time but worse lying down. Pressing on the site spot at tip of bottom right rib makes me feel like I can breathe better. Massaging spot on my back feels like my right lung is less constricted. I totally have worried that it's a tumor or my pancreas. It's been going on for several months, but I let my husband convince me it was a muscle because I want it to be a simple problem. It's been years since I had my gallbladder out. My IBS is actually way better than it was the first 3 or 4 years after the laparoscopic surgery. Now I will go ahead and document this pain with my physician, but I'll be able to control my stress level about it. Thank you so very much!!


----------



## Rehman361

Having the same pain started 2 months back got all test and all are good. Dont know what to do is anybody got some relief from the pain. And how. Please let me know. Feeling very disturb as dr. cannot figure it out.


----------



## nstoegger

I'm glad I found this because I've been having a similar problem since developing IBS earlier this year after a Giardia infection and subsequent antibiotic treatment. I also have Hepatitis C (from a blood transfusion when I was born), so of course any pain in this area immediately makes me worry about my liver. However I've had numerous biopsies to check my liver (most recently two years ago) and yearly ultrasounds, both of which check out as completely healthy. I'm scheduled for another ultrasound in a few weeks. It seemed crazy to think that something could be so wrong with my liver in the two years since the last biopsy that would make me have any pain there. Sometimes it feels like there's almost an enlarged vein or something on the edge of my ribs, and sometimes I get this popping sensation if I move (I'm pretty slim as well so it doesn't help I can feel my ribs and everything), and sometimes it's sore (no doubt partially as a result of rubbing the area to check for enlargement of something). Doctors always tell me I'm fine because all the tests come back normal, but I think the worst part of dealing with this affliction so far has been the almost constant anxiety any time symptoms seem to get worse for a bit or the pain randomly moves around. It's as if I'm constantly on edge, and the anxiety only makes things that much worse. Glad I'm not the only one who has this going on, best of luck to all.


----------



## dizzle1981

I'm new to the forum and actually found this post via Google. It describes EXACTLY what I've been dealing with for the past 3 months. I've had blood work, abdominal ultrasound, endoscopy, all have come back normal. I even had a ct scan last Oct for a suspected kidney stone. So far everything has checked out fine, but I still have the pain. Its so frustrating, and I get the impression that my providers patience is wearing thin. It's very nerveracking.


----------



## hopefullfedup

there are others!!!Whilst i feel some comfort that i am not alone i feel lost in an nhs that doesnt know doesnt care and at times i wish something...THEthing would go into specific crisis so i can have whatever it is out or at last fixed,Chronic pain worse at night lying on side just lying down,standing up eases it a bit,so poor sleep without painkillers.Cant wear a bra as chest band causes pain to get much worse.Have had...ct abdomen scan,gall bladder ultrasound,heart ultrasound,endoscopy,gastro consultant...physio...all to no benefit.The gastro consultant said it MAY be a dislocated costa chondral joint....physio had no effect,,,a gp told me 2it cant be cancer youd be dead by now"....same one told me it MAY be diverticulitis...she was dismissed by me as my gp but I feel bounced around and desperate to just stop the pain.I try not to use too much pain releif as i need to know what is going on in my body.Bowels ok,lost weight so reflux gone now,did suffer for years from thrush,now menopausal.I feel patted on head and dismissed by nhs.I tried to explain the pain to a gp by saying that at times it feels like a shark is gripping my side and at others it is a dull ache or searing burning feeling.Have tried slippery elm powder,fasting,diet changes.help please,x


----------



## hopefullfedup

me again i forgot to say it is the pain is under my lower ribs on the right hand side,only radiates out sometimes.I did feel a long sausage like lump but it went back when i felt it with my hand.several times i have felt a hot gurgling feeling where the pain is briefly ,but cant decide if its bowel moving or muscle spasm.sorry to go on i just am so fed up its been 4 years of it now,x


----------



## nnoor

I had similar right upper quadrant pain 3 month ago, mild stabbing, specially felt upon waking in morning. I also had on and off heartburn symptoms at night. So my Doc diagnosed it as an duodenal irritation or ulcer. Put me on pantaprazole and an antibiotic. An ultrasound was done just to be sure which came normal. I don't feel the same stabbing pain in the morning anymore but sometime a little discomfort. And sometimes i feel my right upper abdominal muscle is a little sore. Don't know why though, maybe cause i'm always trying to notice if there is any pain feel there?


----------



## tutu1

Thanks!

Just created a complete list of gift ideas that will help you 
choose the perfect christmas gift for your girlfriend / boyfriend:

http://whattogetmygirlfriendforchristmas.com/
http://whattogetmyboyfriendforchristmas.com/


----------



## Guest

Zhr
I have the same symptoms as you have described. I don't have IBS though. My question is.. How can I get a doctor to order some sort of imaging for my pain. They keep side stepping me. I have taken antiinflamitories and been to a chiropractor. Nothing!


----------



## Donnalei

Pain under right ribs


----------



## Donnalei

Oh my god - I'm not going crazy after all! You just described my symptoms EXACTLY to the tee. You actually did a better job explains the symptoms than I did at my doctors office. It almost feels like if I simply reach and stretch that I could just stretch it out. My question: what ever became of it? Did ur symptoms get better? Go away... Keep coming back. I'd like to think this annoying rock under my bottom R rib is not going to be there forever. BTW - just finished up my antibiotics my dr gave me as she said its mist likely some type if gastrointestinal infection. Great. Now I'm working on the yeast infection...good ol' antibiotics do it every time :-/


----------



## kprecious

I'm really glad you posted this because these have been the same symptoms I've been experiencing for a couple yrs. I've had ultrasound, blood testing for liver. Everything came back normal. I'm going to see my acupuncturist for it. The dull itching pain has been frequent I think because my good diet has declined and I've been drinking more coffee. But I noticed when I cut out certain foods, drink fresh raw veggie and fruit juice, water and certain teas, I hardly get the annoying pain at all.


----------



## chookie

The splenic flexure is quite a sharply rounded shape and therefore gas can get trapped, I've had this before now and wondered if the old spleen was enlarged, or indeed my liver. Tests showed that nothing was untoward and it was simply the IBS doing its thing... stress and anxiety are a real problem and can set this bruised feeling off.

I also have costocondritis, inflammation of the cartilage that connects the ribs to the sternum that can also have the same sensation as the splenic flexure trapped gas.


----------



## Kim Engelen

Thank you all for your information.
I found this: http://www.wisegeek.org/what-is-hepatic-flexure.htm
Hope this helps.


----------



## Cat8787

This is exactly like my issue. Have had bloods, urine and stool, all clear, pelvic ultrasound (as at first the doc said it was a gynae issue) all clear, I only found out I have PCOS.

This annoying but not really painful feeling in the right side including under the ribs, round to the back and sometimes down into my right pelvis is wearing me down. I've only had it for a couple of weeks but it's horrible. It's not so much painful as a niggle that comes and goes and causes anxiety. For me, I've been plagued with panic attacks ever since the pain began and now I'm a nervous wreck. Good to see I'm not alone.


----------



## Cat8787

Just wanted to add that my Mum has recently come down with D and the same symptoms. Doctor told me yesterday it is a horrible virus that is going round and it can trigger post infectious IBS in those prone. I'm not one that likes to label 'virus' on everything, but since my Mum has exactly the same symptoms 5 weeks after I started getting them, it does seem likely this is just a very nasty bug that lingers - I know some of you have had it for a long time though, so that discounts you.


----------



## Brad Garbus

I am having these same symptoms and with a HIDA scan and ultrasound it is concluded my gallbladder needs to come out ASAP. HIDA scan showed less than 14% functionality (anything below 30% normally should come out) due to the stress it places on the liver and pancreas, not to mention the fact if could become cancerous in time. All this time we thought I had major issues with IBS, but turns out it is likely all stemming from a very unhappy gallbladder.


----------



## Dariel12

Hi Zhr

Every symptom you've described I can relate to. I thought it was just me at first. I've been to many doctors already and described them my symptoms and they haven't really helped. Also when I eat a meal I notice I get full really fast and bloated and I feel this pressure against my right rib cage as if there's a lump of air. A very discomfort feeling in that area. I've been prescribed omeprazole and have had X RAYS, CT SCAN, UPPER BARIUM X-RAY, ULTRA SOUND & ENDOSCOPY which all came back normal. it makes me feel relieve but still anxious because the pain seem to b there still. Should I stop worrying about it?


----------



## Chris Heider

Has anyone had any success with any pain treatments. like cortisone shots or even botox?


----------



## Ron Osborne

Hi All,

Ive been having these annoying pains for almost a year now. I'm 23 and before all this started I had terrible (what the Dr's were calling IBS) only two years ago. I had constant pain in my lower abdomen (stabbing pain) which caused hell to me BM's. I discharged from the AUS army only to leave with the pain's. I was home for about 6 months when I got extremely sick one night and my partner took me to hospital. The pain was upper right quad pain, not lower abdo. The took me in for an ultrasound and found my appendix was inflamed. I had it removed. I saw the specialist on a follow up appointment and he informed me that there were multiple polyops in my appendix and the walls were all ulcerated. He told me for this to take place and be in this condition woould've taken atleast 1 year minimum.

Since I had that removed I NEVER get the lower abdo pain. in two years I think i've had it once.... I used to have it atleast 5 times a day in the army. Whilst I was in the army I used to get fevers and pains isolated to my appendix area, of course the army doctors laughed at the idea of anything being wrong with my appendix... Classic army....

Since having my appendix out though I have the pains, TO THE T, of what everyone on here has mentioned, burning, itching dull ache, you name it.... I've also had EVERY test. MRI aswell. I can not related it to anything but I do have a question for you guys.

Have any of you had, *Glandular fever??? or MONO??*


----------



## Kuda70

IBS


----------



## Kuda70

Hello. I'm 44 years old with IBS and a small hiatial hernia. I'm always bloated and filled with pain in my abdomen. Have had colonoscopy and endoscopy about two years ago. But, all meds that the dr put me on, never worked. I finally was prescribed Dexilant 60 mg once/day. This has helped some because without it, my stomach burns after each meal. I used to be a big eater, but now I only eat two small meals/ day. I still feel bad in my stomach each morning. The pain used to get better as the day went on, but now I feel bad most of the day. I just pray that some day soon, there will be a quick fix for IBS and hiatial hernias. I'll go back to my GI in about 2 weeks. I'm seriously considering asking him for hernia repair. I thank you all for reading and responding to my post. Forgot one thing: my internal spec dr has been treating me for depression/anxiety but nothing seems to work.


----------



## Missi

Zhr said:


> Hi Neetz. You are describing the same pain I was experiencing under my right ribs where ribs end. I was also prescribed loperamide and diazepam which made my IBS worse. If you had the endoscopic and other imagining tests done along with blood work and they all came clear try to relax and stop worrying about the pain knowing that others also had this pain and that it was not life threatening. I am not a doctor so I can not give you any medical advise. But I think that some among us including myself can cause mild ischemia or spasm at will by concentrating our fears and worries at a specific segment of our body. That in turn, may cause some real clinical symptoms. Try letting go of your fears and imagine nourishing-blood flowing into the problem area to heal it and try to visualize it as vividly as your imagination allows. You may find it beneficial. Let us know if this works for you. Good luck.


Thank you, Zhr, for your original post and for talking specifically about self-inducing pain. I will admit that my own fears have HAD to create specific physical symptoms. I know this because when I first started having upper right pain and thought it was bruised ribs I just felt like I had bruised ribs... but when I got online and began researching different things my pain could be, such as gallbladder pain, well, then I started having pain right where my gallbladder is! It even had a few spasms and got very sore to the touch. Once I had my gallbladder checked out and found no stones I went on to wonder if my Sphincter of Oddi was dysfunctional and so I started to develop those symptoms... my GI doc almost laughed at me but told me I'm not allowed to diagnose myself with that until he rules out other things... so then when I felt some mid upper center pain I assumed my pancreas was going sour and soon my upper left pain was bad. I began feeling spasms, etc. I also had an egg sized bubble stuck up in there and it was driving me nuts. I know my pain is REAL, but I really do believe that I am causing some of it myself by worrying about it. One of my blood tests came back indicating some inflammation in my kidneys and so then my kidneys started to ache... and they never did before! I'm figuring out I'm a high stress person and I didn't even realize it until all these symptoms follow all of my worries! I'd love to melt all my doubts and fears away and have all this abdominal pain disappear - but I don't think that can happen... I think some of it is stress, some of it diet, some of it aging, etc... But I do go get acupuncture twice a week for the stress and it seems to help. And I'm doing positive self-talk. This website helps a lot too. Thanks again!


----------



## ronl

I'm glad I had found a topic related to some of my symtoms.Also related to this topic,is I stay bloated all the time and my stomach stays hard as a rock.Do you ever have pain that goes from the middle of your belly over to the top right rib,sorta fells like a buldge,also my pain goes to my back also.Been to the doc and had an altrasound done on my gullbladder which was normal,had a ct scan done on my liver and appendex which was normal,what do you do to keep your pain at bay,I take pain meds but want to get off them,any help would be most helpful......


----------



## MrsB70

Has anyone been diagnosed with an intestinal hernia? I am wondering if that is what is wrong with me. It would explain why food seems to get "stuck" in the spot where the pain is and gurgles until it all passes through. It's like a kinked hose if I had to describe what it feels like. It's been quite awhile since my first post on this thread and nothing has changed except my symptoms have worsened some. As for your question, ronl, I've found that if I eat small amounts of "softer" food, it's not so painful. Also, if I lay down on my right side and "stretch", it feels better. I don't usually take pain meds for that specifically, but do take ibuprofen often for headaches and muscle/joint discomfort.


----------



## kerryl77

So I thought I was the only person who was experiencing this problem, I'm so glad I found this.









I have a Very Dull Annoying THING underneath my Right ribs right down to near my belly button, Sometimes it can go All the way along to my left and though to my back, It feels Tight and Horrible like someone is squeezing me.

I've been given every Test and every pill for the last year & half, all normal, I am sure they have over-looked something and I have literately convinced myself I'm on the way out. I'm sure its my liver, pancreas or gall bladder, I have no Pain Just a feeling that I want to Rip my insides out







like something is in there x

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## dreamer72

Hello all, I registered here just so I could reply to this post. I have never been diagnosed with IBS but am now pretty sure that's what I'm suffering with. For about the past week I have had very soft, frequent stool and horrible bouts of flatulence....sometimes enough to keep me up at night! I have been eating a low carb (almost no carb) diet, no sugar, no bread. Mostly meats, cheeses, eggs, leafy green salads with tomatoes. Anyway yesterday I developed a pain under my right rib cage along with a strange "bulge" that at first I thought was a fat roll (lol, I'm not that fat, 5'7" and 150 lbs but I do have a few smalls rolls when sitting) but I then realized it was only on one side. The pain was both achy and sharp. Woke up at 3am and turned over in bed to a stabbing pain, which of course promptly freaked me out and caused me to panic. Spent some time on the internet trying to determine if I was having a heart attack (thankfully not). This morning though, it's no better. Sharp pain, kind of upper right rib cage, below my boob. Bulge in that area, feels like its between two ribs kind of, but no pain when pressing on that bulge. Sharp pain when bending forward especially, and also when reaching forward and left, with my right arm. Dull pain around my shoulder and to the back, mostly just when I move that arm/shoulder around. I can take a very deep breath and not feel pain, but if I twist my upper spine, especially to the left, it really hurts. I haven't had breakfast and so took an omeprazole after reading these comments. But what is that bulge? I noticed a few other people mentioned it. Have already had a loose stool 3 times this morning. But I can't understand how moving my arm around could be related to IBS? Anyway, it is somewhat comforting to read these posts as I no longer think I'm drying (at least I'm pretty sure!). I don't have insurance and can't afford to go to the hospital, so was hoping to self-treat for the weekend and then go to a walk-in clinic (still expensive) on Monday if there is no improvement. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## bambina912

Hi guys! Been following this topic and finally joined. I have IBS and SIBO - for now, at least. Also experiencing what you guys are experiencing: pain under right rib cage, sometimes radiates to back, feeling of fullness there, pain after eating... I kind of have the IBS part under control with diet modifications, but this is something new.

Since September 2014, I've had 4 ultrasounds, a pelvic MRI, an endoscopy and stool sample. All normal except for mild gastritis (inflammation) of the stomach detected on my endoscopy. Also in the MRI they detected some constipation but idk if that was related. My SIBO (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth) apparently tested very high, so I avoid starchy things. Here's some more info:

Female, 24 years old

Prior surgery for inguinal hernia and ovarian cyst

Diet: mostly veggies, fruits, nuts.. I recently cut out bread/pasta cause I found they made me bloated. Sometimes I can tolerate yogurt.

Triggers: Caffeinated coffee (BAD), whole grain pasta (BAD BAD BAD), avocados for some reason.

STRESSED. All the time. I don't doubt that has a lot to do with it but I don't attribute that to all my symptoms.

What I would really want at this point is maybe another ultrasound of the upper right quadrant, a contrast CT and if NOTHING is found, then a colonoscopy (ugh). FORTUNATELY I am still on my moms insurance for another year and a half so I'm trying to get these tests before symptoms get worse.

Anyways I am hoping that once I find a diagnosis that I can bring it back to you guys and maybe it will help you as well. Going to the gastro tomorrow. Stay tuned for updates!!


----------



## Freud

bambina912 said:


> Diet: mostly veggies, fruits, nuts.. I recently cut out bread/pasta cause I found they made me bloated. Sometimes I can tolerate yogurt.
> 
> Triggers: Caffeinated coffee (BAD), whole grain pasta (BAD BAD BAD), avocados for some reason.


Avocado = Polyols = Bad for SIBO.


----------



## bambina912

Freud said:


> Avocado = Polyols = Bad for SIBO.


Thank you!! didn't know that. Apparently my numbers for the SIBO test were quite high so i might be particularly susceptible.

Went to the doc and they don't wanna run scans again just yet, cause January ones were normal except for the gastritis. He's gonna give me a blood test if remedy attempts don't help, but i'll be starting some kind of anti-gas/anti-spasm meds this week. Sigh, not the prompt response I was hoping for but I will let you know how it goes by week's end!


----------



## kit4410

I have been experiencing this for the last few months as well, I have been searching the web looking for answers. I am a 45 year old female, in good health, I take no medications, thin, active, I eat healthy, so I am at a loss. I have this feeling like there is something under my right rib cage as if something is stuck underneath or enlarged. At first I thought I had strained a muscle b/c I had been working out in the yard the day before it started. It doesn't hurt, it just feels like there is something there that shouldn't be but when I touch the area there is no swelling or bulge. After about 3-4 weeks when it wasn't going away I went to see my doctor. They did blood work, urine labs and sent me for an ultrasound of gallbladder, all came back normal. I have no other symptoms like nausea, vomiting, loss of appetite, etc. just this feeling like something is there. It seemed to go away on it's own and then came back and has come and gone since sometimes lasting a few days, sometimes a few weeks. When it is back wearing a bra is uncomfortable. Sometimes there is a warmth or burning sensation in the area. The only other symptoms I have had that I think are related are these: A few months before this started I experienced a fluttering sensation, almost like when I was pregnant and the baby moved, in the same location, a couple of times. Since this has started, on 3 or 4 different occasions, I have experienced a charlie horse like spasm in the same area, below the right rib, when bending over from a sitting position. Does anyone have any answers as to what this might be? Does it sound like IBS?


----------



## chris w chapman

word for word. exactly how i feel


----------



## dreamer72

I just wanted to update. I first posted about the sharp pain on May 1st. Went to the doctor who immediately said it sounded like gallbladder and sent me for an abdominal ultrasound. Well the ultrasound showed nothing...no gallstones, gallbladder, pancreas, kidneys, liver all look fine....They did a urine test looking for salts or something and that was fine. So now I am waiting for bloodwork results. My doc did say that the pain in my shoulder blade was not related to gallbladder, because when she was pushing around back there I thought it felt good and made a joke that I need a massage. She said that if it were gallbladder related it would hurt when she pushed there (under shoulder blade in the back) not feel good. So. The really sharp pain that I initially had is now gone. But I still have this weird, kind of tight, odd, hard-to-describe feeling under my rib cage in the front, and ALSO kind of above my ribs under my right breast like I originally described. This has not changed at all and it's been almost a month. The intestinal distress (to put it nicely) has calmed down though. I have stopped doing the atkins diet, so started eating carbs again but much less meat, almost none, so that could be why that cleared up. But anyway, still no diagnosis on the pain. Will update if they find anything from the bloodwork.


----------



## Missi

For kit4410.... about the fluttering and spasm type weirdness in the upper right... and the feeling that something is "there". I had the same type of sensations for about 2 months straight. I told my doctor I felt like I was laying on an orange that was sitting inside of me.. I could feel it when sitting and when leaning over too. Very odd... it didn't hurt to push on it and also felt a little good to massage the area - though I was actually afraid to! I had my gallbladder looked at and I actually have a polyp or something showing inside of mine, but no stones or sludge or any other symptoms of my gallbladder. After several tests and the colonoscopy/endoscopy with lots of biopsies, an abdominal CT scan and an ultrasound and 2 sets of blood tests, I was targeted at being diagnosed with IBS with a spastic colon. My GI doc had me keep a very detailed symptom diary for about 6 weeks and it helped me realize a lot of things about how my body was working (not working). It wast until the diary work that I realized I actually had diarrhea every morning for a couple weeks and then constipation for a few days and than back to the diarrhea... it was actually getting predictable! I just wanted you to know you're not crazy... I feel the fluttering... and sometimes a buzzing feeling and sometimes I feel it in other spots along my colon. And after the "orange" on the upper right dissipated I managed to acquire an "egg" under my left rib. It was SO ANNOYING and was there for several weeks before it eased up. I learned that our large intestines have a bend in the upper sides of our abdomen and that I probably had gas or something trapped in there - but for several weeks? My left side began feeling like it was so sore on the inside. I cleaned up my diet and the symptoms went away about 90%... then when i started eating poorly again, sure enough the pain came back... so I'm about to go back to the super healthy way of eating... no wheat, no sugars (except in fruit) and no dairy. I miss the fun foods but the discomfort and worry isn't worth it. Let us know if you find anything out!


----------



## christineB

Hi! I've also had right upper quadrant tenderness to touch (sometimes localized, sometimes more diffuse) but usually on the right. I sometimes have upper right twinges/pokes of pain but those usually last less than a minute or two. Middle back pain that comes and goes but is not related directly to the stomach pain. Sometimes I have terrible central abdominal pain (usually after eating) and is located right about my belly button. Everyday bloating gas distention. I've had just about every test under the sun including an EGD with EUS and MRCP a RUQ ultrasound, tuns of blood work and stool tests. All have come back normal except a slightly elevated fecal fat. I assumed it was my pancreas but my GI has basically ruled that out give the normal mrcp and EUS (which apparently is like 90% accurate for early chronic pancreatitis). Anyway, I'm having a HIDA scan and being tested for SIBO as that can also cause some loose stools, gas bloating etc. My GI says its IBS/functional pain! It's just so weird bc it's not spontaneous pain... It just hurts to touch like as in a sore muscle BUT when I flex my abdomen and push on it there is no pain so I know the pain is not my abdominal wall (it's deeper)! Also it hurts worse when running/exercising and it's so frustrating! I'm glad I'm not the only one with localized pain! If anyone finds anything out please keep me updated!!!


----------



## bambina912

So strange right... mine hurts a LOT in the morning when I breathe in. Does that mean muscular? Or Costochondritis? Cause I also have a very apparent "clicking" or "popping" feeling beneath my right rib if i push down on it or lay on it. I guess I just have trouble believing in coincidences, so I want to try and relate my gastro problems to this problem.

I do sometimes feel like going to the bathroom makes the pain and pressure better, which then makes my musculoskeletal theory nonsensical. I've kinda just given up and am thinking of just going to a new gastro (versus a convenient one) and starting the whole damn process over again!!

Just a warning to some, including what missi said here:



Missi said:


> so I'm about to go back to the super healthy way of eating... no wheat, no sugars (except in fruit) and no dairy. I miss the fun foods but the discomfort and worry isn't worth it. Let us know if you find anything out!


I decided to cut out carbs liek bread and pasta for over a month now and replace those calories with vegetables/fruit pretty much... it's been about 5 weeks of this.. and I have to say i feel like it has been worse. Sometimes fruits/veggies can be really hard on the stomach and I think it's exacerbating all of this. Unfortunately I'm super health conscious and while I dont have anorexia by any means, I have a borderline eating disorder where I don't want to eat carbs or any food that might be considered "bad". I do have test-confirmed SIBO, so I have this in mind too when avoiding starches but still, I don't recommend this.. don't be like me. Eat a balance of everything!!


----------



## dreamer72

Just another update from me - I've now had a full abdominal ultrasound and bloodwork and they say I'm fine. Nothing's wrong, according to all their tests. *sigh* I guess I am just crazy and "imagining" all of this pain. Very annoyed at the moment, and unsure what to do next.


----------



## christineB

Do any of you have the pain when running and/or exercising? It seems as though my pain and tenderness to touch in the RUQ gets worse right after (and sometimes 24-48 hours after) I do any intense exercise or run. Unfortuately, I am running a half marathon this weekend but after I plan to stop running for awhile to see if that helps. Also, does anyone else notice it after they have a drink or two? I stopped drinking about a month ago all together (was never really a hard core drinker but did drink quite a bit in my early 20s.. now just a social drinker)? I'm kind of scared to enjoy a drink now because I always noticed it was more sore after having a few drinks? UGH, the doctors say I'm fine.. and like I said I've had an EGD/EUS, MRCP, RUQ ultrasound, oodles of blood work and stool samples and nothing has come up besides a mildly elevated fecal fat (9g... 2-7g is normal). I just dont even know what to do anymore. I am going to see a Natropath MD tomorrow... maybe she will have some good information.


----------



## bambina912

I just scheduled an appointment with a really good (supposedly) gastro. a NEW one that I haven't seen before. I'm pretty much gonna demand from her what I think I need - contrast CT or MRI to start. I wanna know how everythings moving in there. I once visited the ER in immense pain and cry-yelled at a doctor who said I couldn't get an MRI. I got the MRI.

... it showed I was constipated. In other words, the doctors told me that I was literally full of s**t.

Anyway, I'm sure that running/exercise exacerbates it no matter what it is. I've been coughing all week getting over a cold (instant ab workout) and its definitely made it worse. Although mine is not really tender, feels more like a spasm. It is GOOD that your tests are normal!! Don't forget that. BUT if there is a test you've researched that you think you should have, I would demand it. Like I said, that's my plan hereforward.


----------



## Rob Hopkins

Glad i stumbled upon this forum! - I would definitely say i am a bit of a hypochondriac, so to read some of the similar symptoms mentioned in this thread relating to non-life treating disorders, makes me feel a bit more reassured.

I am 23, 5ft 8in and weight about 230 pounds (16.5 Stone) - Overweight, i know.

I have pain in my lower right rib cage, kinda feels more like pressure, as if something is sitting there. If i straighten my back right out, its relieved. If i massage or even press on it, its relieved also, and strangely enough, my bowl sounds become very active and irritated.

I have a tightness/slight pressure on my back as well in the same location.

I have never been officially diagnosed with IBS, but my Mom has it for years. I am naturally a very anxious person, so it doesn't help.

95% of the time, i have a very irritated bowl, with infrequent bowl movements, and have this a number of years now.

It's only recently that i wanted to see a doctor, because i now have additional symptoms: Frequent Urination (some times dark in color) - Feeling full almost straight away after eating a few bites, very bloated all the time.. increased bowl sounds etc..

The doc done some palpitations and took my baseline, the general stuff was good.. i had some bloods done and urine dipped.Still waiting for results!

Hopefully everything will be ok! - i had myself diagnosed with all sorts of threatening things!


----------



## christineB

Bambina912-- your post literally made me laugh out loud!!! So you have also been diagnosed w/SIBO? Do you have any symptoms of loose or greasy stools? I am just wondering because I've read that SIBO can cause mild fat malabsorption (as you might remember from my last post, I had a stool fat test which showed 9g/24 hours-- 2-7g is considered normal). I have that test coming up in a few weeks (fingers crossed I actually have SIBO... I am still concerned about my pancreas). The Natropathic doctor wants me to try gluten free/dairy free for 3 weeks to see if that helps along with numerous supplements for bloating, gas and to aid w/digestion. Fingers crossed it helps!


----------



## bambina912

sorry for my delayed response, but thanks christineB! gotta have a sense of humor with poop, right? 

yes, i have been diagnosed with SIBO via breath test (eating only white starchy foods for a day beforehand). apparently my numbers were very high meaning the case is pretty severe. BUT the treatment was antibiotics which i took and did.. nothing. i don't eat the foods that are alleged to trigger it and make it worse, so i'm at a loss when it comes to that. *also, i should mention this: another gastro told me that the breath test is "really not a great test for SIBO", so.. there's that. *

yes i've had and still have loose/greasy stools, but mostly if i have things that irritate my stomach like a lot of bread or pasta or coffee (sometimes i eat bad stuff anyway and just deal with it even if i know its gonna bother me because milanos make my world go round). i also want my gallbladder and pancreas checked although i know that a lot of things can cause this.

so christineB, i think that you are right to try an elimination diet and just have a backup plan for testing if that doesnt help. give us updates!


----------



## christineB

Thanks Banbina912-- I will keep you guys updated. I have my SIBO test next week. Had a HIDA scan which showed my gallbladder is working well (yay) and my working diagnosis (per the doctor) is still IBS/functional pain. I am just confused becasue IBS doesnt typically cause fat malabsorption so I am still searching for answers. Ill keep you guys updated with what they find/dont find


----------



## bambina912

Yes, I'll keep you all updated as well! Seeing a highly recommended gastroenterologist tomorrow so i'm hoping for more insight (recommended by my mom and mom's always right, right?) Don't know when I'll get tests done but hopefully some time this week.


----------



## bambina912

Update as promised!

Well firstly I think i finally found an amazing gastroenterologist! She just gets it.

She's suggested to me a low FODMAP diet for now with a whole detailed list of "do" foods and "dont" foods so I look forward to starting that. Next week she is sending me for a CCK-HIDA scan (yes!!) and a gastric emptying test - if youre not familiar with that, they pretty much give me a sandwich with some radioactive tracer stuff and see how fast/slow it moves through my system.

I'm praying one of these comes back with some answers.. worst case, the radioactive sandwich stays in my system forever and I develop super powers.

Any news from anyone else?


----------



## christineB

Good! I'm glad you are starting to find some answers! Let me know about FODMAPs... maybe you could send me the list?? I am feeling okay (less pain) but my stools still are very loose, and floaty (greasy looking at times). My doctors office cancelled my breath test that was scheduled today (apparently the equipement is not working and needs to be fixed). So hopefully I can get that rescheduled.

I have thought about asking for a gastric emptying study... hmmm... and my CCK-HIDA came back normal. When will you be getting these tests done? Let me know if you find anything out!


----------



## bambina912

christineB said:


> Good! I'm glad you are starting to find some answers! Let me know about FODMAPs... maybe you could send me the list??
> 
> I have thought about asking for a gastric emptying study... hmmm... and my CCK-HIDA came back normal. When will you be getting these tests done? Let me know if you find anything out!


Hey!! So, as far as the low FODMAP thing... I don't know if this is like, a reasonable long term solution but I'm trying to humor it a little. This is a list I found online: http://www.ibsdiets.org/fodmap-diet/fodmap-food-list/

It has a lot of inconsistencies from the one my doc gave me, so I don't even know which one to trust. I'm having a hard time with it, avoiding things that are staples in my diet, like garlic. GARLIC. It's literally all I cook with. Heartbreaking.

So I think the OVERALL thing they're getting at is to go gluten-free, lactose-free, and sucrose-free where possible. This list also includes some ridiculous advice such as adding FOS, or fructooligosaccharides, to my diet... like yeah, let me run to CVS and pick that up, no problem. So I'm taking everything with a grain of salt.

My HIDA scan is Wednesday, and the gastric emptying scan is Friday. I'm kinda confident that ONE of those tests is gonna yield some result. Fingers crossed. Will update!

I joined for this topic too lol. I also feel that "golf ball" feeling, and I also only feel it in certain positions, and never while standing up. Have you had any tests done? Do you have any gastrointenstinal symptoms? I will let you know what I find out!


----------



## bambina912

I HAVE AN UPDATE!

After some fighting with my stupid insurance company (they almost didnt approve the HIDA cck scan..), I got my first test today. The HIDA one.

My gallbladder did not show up in the first phase of the test which means it's not fuctioning normally. So I'M NOT CRAZY.

They injected morphine to help visualize it, and then it showed up, but it still means it's not 100%. So I have to wait for my doctor to analyze the results. But I think overall I'm relieved. I urge you guys to at least try this scan if you've not had it already.


----------



## Missi

Any update yet on your specific HIDA scan numbers? I've posted on this thread a couple times before because I suffer with similar pains. I just had a second abdominal ultrasound to recheck my gallbladder which was showing a thick wall on one spot. The second US didn't show the spot, at least not so dramatically. I have considered asking for a HIDA scan to see if my gallbladder is just not functioning.

My main problem has evolved into huge amounts of gas forming in my guts. I get very bloated and it hurts so much. Walking, sitting and esp. Going up or down stairs is awful. I do have moderate gas all the time but this past few days the gas is severe. What is so strange is that it came on quite suddenly and after 4 days of super clean eating. I'm likely going to go and find a thread concerning excessive gas since this one really is about upper right pain, which I still have. But I'd like to know about your HIDA scan results. Thanks!


----------



## bambina912

Hey Missi!

So since doctors are always so stingy with their information (about MY body, which is weird), I don't have specific results just yet - whatever I posted above is more or less all I know. But my doctor did review it and told me to have a consultation with a surgeon so I am doing that on Friday. She says there is evidence of chronic cholecystitis, and that I should probably just get it out. My ultrasound PROBABLY didn't show what the HIDA scan did, but then again, that was back in January when symptoms were not quite as bad.

I do get gas too, and some bad gas pains. Related? Possibly. I actually find that the healthier I eat the worse it is, I think that's just the nature of vegetables..

But after my consultation on Friday I am going to update again! If I were you I'd definitely ask for the HIDA scan. Especially since the ultrasound was abnormal. I'm surprised they've not recommended one already.


----------



## Missi

bambina912 - I did previously consult with a surgeon on my gallbladder since it had showed a spot. She thought I could have gallbladder cancer, and that I should get it out. We actually scheduled to have it out but before my surgery date, I felt 95% better and so asked the surgeon again if it was safe to wait to see if that spot on the ultrasound disappears. She said that it was safe to wait and that it was "just a small shadow". Weird. A month earlier she said she thought I had cancer. At the point we'd decided to take my gallbladder out, the HIDA scan would have been a moot point but because I opted to keep my gallbladder, the HIDA scan could come into play. The surgeon is not my GI doc, however, and my GI says that I shouldn't worry a bit about my gallbladder and rolled his eyes when I told him what the surgeon said. I'm still waiting on the official results from my ultrasound that I got last week, so we'll see if for sure the gallbladder doesn't have that spot anymore. Regardless, I've been told that the types of pains I'm having can be from a low functioning gallbladder and that removing can indeed help with the chronic pain. There's a great website concerning low functioning gallbladder and surgery, etc... it is by a naturopath doc and even she says that if a gallbladder is truly diseased it just needs to be removed. It is called gallbladderattack.com. She's got great diets to follow for those who have either gallbladder attacks or low function or that have it removed. HIDA scans do involve radiation and so I've tried to avoid one just on that point alone. However, I may ask for one anyway. I look forward to an update!! Life is too short to not enjoy it. I'd love to manage this pain best I can!


----------



## bambina912

Hmm, that sounds confusing. I would get a second opinion. Sounds like your doctor really doesn't know how to approach your situation. The HIDA scan has less radiation than a cat scan, or about the same, so I would not avoid it if it could help your diagnosis. I personally would not be okay with someone saying I could have cancer and then just change their minds! There's no reason to keep the gallbladder in the first place, so if someone wants you to have it out, I would have it out, whether or not your symptoms get better.

But yes I'd get a second opinion overall. You may want them to check your pancreas as well.


----------



## Nevermore6

Bless you all! I am having some of the same pains you have been describing since last month. I know, not a big deal -- only a month. But it's constant and nothing like I've ever felt before. And I have no reaon for it.

Your posts have calmed me in that this is probably not cancer.

Right now I'm taking the herb breakstone (chanca piedra) just to see if maybe these are gall stones and they will break down. If not, after a reasonable few weeks, I will likely go to the doctor.

Worst thing for me right now is that the pain, when I stand up, causes me to walk stooped over for a few steps. That's not very good.

This is my first post. Not even sure if it will post with all the ins and outs of my computer.

Thank you all, and speak soon. Good luck and good health.

P.S. editing -- I see I had 3 posts in the IBS forum under IBS-C. Didn't know this was the same place.


----------



## Dreamy82

I have the same problem. Dull pain under right rib, that turns into sharper pain when I am in positions where my rib seem to hit whatever is causing the pain. It also radiates sometimes into my right shoulder blade and occasionally I feel it under my left rib as well. I have IBS for over 3 years and gatritis, but ths feels nothing like the pain I had before with IBS. Also, I do not have loose stools at the moment. I went to the doctor who performed a serie of blood analysis (liver enzymes, etc), and the only thing that cane up is that have quite low ferritin (11ng/L). I also went to an abdomen ultrasound, and they saw nothing suspicious, except some fluid in the POD. Now all of this makes me reaaly concerned, as I am afraid that there is some blood loss somwhere in my GI system. The GP gave me a Hemocult analysis to do, but I am waiting for my period to pass. I am really scared od colon cancer. Please help!


----------



## bambina912

@Dreamy82 - if it radiates to your shoulder, that could be gallbladder as well. I did not have abnormal bloodwork to my knowledge, but in general, doctors seem to be too reliant on ultrasounds to detect gallbladder problems. The HIDA scan will show disfunction if that's the case. Request that test, or find another doctor who will do it. Also request a gastric emptying test.


----------



## Amy Brubaker Holleman

This is soooo helpful. After lying down last night, I happened to brush by my lower rib cage and it felt sore. After massaging it, I found it was swollen along the edge of my lower rib cage and felt a small mass. It was in a generalized area and felt like maybe the "cartilage" was swollen. It only hurts when I press down on that area. I'm hoping it's nothing more.


----------



## bambina912

Was just reminded that I owe you all an update! And a large update at that...

So not only did I have a diagnosis, I had the surgery! The HIDA scan did show evidence of chronic cholecystitis.

A few weeks later I had my gallbladder removed - that was 3 weeks ago and I'm feeling a lot better than I thought I would! They did run a pathology test on my gallbladder after they took it out and it did in fact show inflammation. It didn't show stones, but that doesn't mean I never had them. Either way it had to go.

It's weird because currently I still have some pain, probably because I'm still recovering. Some people have pain for a long time after surgery. However, my digestive symptoms have improved. Everything is much more normal and regular, if you know what I mean.

So yes, I'd say definitely do the less invasive tests like the stool sample and ultrasound and endoscopy and if those come up short, definitely explore the HIDA scan option. Insurance will probably try and not pay for it - if that happens, just tell your doctor to get in touch with them. I don't know if I'm 100% cured, I do think I still have IBS but overall everything seems to be better. At least I know now that something WAS definitely wrong.


----------



## Vicki B

Wow there's a lot of people suffering from similar symptoms as me. I've had every test under the sun to determine the cause of my random vomiting, diarrhea, nausea, pain, etc. I've been dealing with this off & on for a few years. I've seen a specialist at Cleveland Clinic & now one near me in Youngstown, Oh. Both doctors have determined that I have Gastroparesis (my stomach is not ridding itself of food fast enough) which is PART of my problem. I have been back on medicine for that for a month or so now but am having pretty severe symptoms still. All gallbladder tests have come back ok, but most all of my symptoms point to my gallbladder as the other issue (besides Gastroparesis). Also, when the doctor pushes on my gallbladder area I almost jump off the table in pain. After much deliberating, much testing, & more medicines than I care to ever be on, we have decided that it needs to come out (even though gallbladder testart have come back ok). I am supposed to go in next month (shooting for Oct. 16) & that can't come fast enough! It sucks being miserable all the time & it affecting your family & social life. It sucks that people think you're dramatizing the matter when you're actually trying to put on a fake smile as you're absolutely miserable.


----------



## jaumeb

Vicki, the gallbladder removal cannot be reversed. I'd talk to others that have had this operation before making any decision.


----------



## Holoman

I have this pain both on the left and right sides. It is made worse when I eat anything that is high fibre and when I eat something that stimulates my colon like some fat or vegetables. Colonoscopy was normal excpet for mino inflammation in terminal ileum which doesn't explain it. I think it is gas in the colon flexure.

For those that have it bad on the right hand side, have you had a HIDA scan? Gallbladder malfunction won't show on an MRI or CT scan but can cause this pain. Be warned though having your gallbladder out is not a quick fix and often causes lots of problems with nausea and bile refluxing into the stomach afterwards causing gastritis.


----------



## bambina912

Holoman - you are right. The gallbladder removal has only fixed SOME of my problems. Going to the bathroom in general is much better.. I feel like I wouldn't even define myself as having IBS anymore.

But.. the pain. That is still there. And I have much worse reflux now. I'm able to control it well, but guess what guys.. it's back to the doctor with another round of tests. Sigh. I've been so upset. But I hope that whatever I find will help you guys with what direction to go.

I have an MRI with and without contrast scheduled for friday. Will update.

** EDIT: yes, i did have a HIDA scan. Gallbladder pathology came back inflamed and abnormal, but no stones.


----------



## peterman25

Bambina - thanks for the continuous posting.

I have similar symptoms as others. Dull to sharp pain just under the ribs on the right side. Like a few inches below my pectoral muscle. It doesn't necessarily radiate to my back, but seems to shoot around the region of origin. I've been dealing with these pains for about 1.5 years. In my mind I have determined that caffeine, alcohol, and highly acidic foods tend to set it off. I wanted to conduct a test of my own to confirm this. So I have avoided my triggers since the 4th of July. I went to a wedding out of town this past weekend and had a total of 5 beers and 3 small cups of coffee. Sure enough, after being symptom free for at least 6 - 10 weeks, the pains are back. I have set a goal to avoid my triggers for 6 months and see how it goes.

Like others, I've had a chest x-ray, endoscopy, blood/urine/stool tests, untrasound, and a CT scan with and without contrast. All came back negative for any issues.

Sigh...going to the Dr. and constantly being told that they can't find anything is so exhausting and frustrating.

Bambina - do you feel like your gallbladder has been removed for no reason now? I have read on another site of a similar situation - gallbladder out and the pains come back.


----------



## bambina912

Hey peterman25 -- glad to hear your tests have come back normal at least. That should, if nothing else, rule out the big worrisome stuff.

I honestly don't notice any particular triggers. Do I think I got the gallbladder out for nothing? No, actually -- it did end up helping my other gastrointestinal issues. Plus, the tests and pathology showed it was definitely inflamed. It probably would only have gotten worse had I left it in.

I knew the risk of continued pain going into it.. and honestly, I'm not bothered by the pain really. I'm bothered by what's causing it. If it's something non existent, in my head, or completely benign, I'll carry on - but I admit that its frustrating I got my gallbladder out for the pain itself, and thats the one thing the surgery did not fix.

I am going for my MRI on friday (assuming insurance covers it, still waiting on a response there, thanks a lot doctors...) - I will keep you all updated!


----------



## Jyotirmai

Zhr said:


> I was diagnosed with IBS-D three years ago after a sudden onset diarrhea. The last year, I have been having pain under my right ribs just at the lower edge of the right rib cage, along the edge of ribs on the rights side. My pain is sometimes dull and sometimes stabbing. When making a sudden move like twisting towards back or if I bend sideways to the right, I sometimes get a stabbing pain unexpectedly. At times, it feels as if there is something under my ribs. Often my entire upper right quadrant is sore as if I had a bruise from something that hit me. Sometimes I can localize the pain at a specific spot, right at the edge of my right ribs sometimes it is more diffuse but still in the general area. It almost feels as if there is a tumor growing in the area. These sypmtoms have been so relentless and so specific that I was convinced that there was something wrong, perhaps with the liver, biliary ducts or gallbladder or even the head of the pancreas. However, my recent MRI came up normal. The reason I am posting this is to let others who have similar symptoms know that despite the unmistakable, persistent, very specific and localizable pain in that area there may be nothing serially wrong with you. I know that I am not imagining my symptoms. This pain may be due to subclinical low grade inflammation of the large bowel at the hepatic flexure extending towards the right side of the traverse column or a low grade inflamation due to a lingering infection of the large bowel or the Sphincter of Oddi (check out Sphincter of Oddi dysfunction). Subclinical inflammation does not show up in MRI or even colonoscopies and pill endoscopy. If you are having similar systems don't assume the worse automatically but go get yourself checked. As a side note coffee aggravated my symptoms. I hope this helps. Feel free to ask me any questions about my symptoms. Wishing you all the best.


I am feeling almost same but at the left side.


----------



## ajoscar

Hey everyone,

I am thankful I have found this forum. I am 38, decently healthy and still participate in soccer, basketball and golf. However, I have the exact same thing most of you have described, the horribly, weird pain under my right rib just above my hip! This has been going on for over 3 years.

I have tried yoga, stretching, Rolfing, Chiropracters, drugs(vikoden) and icing. Icing actually helps subside the pain as I chill on the couch or after a long drive. I find it interesting the pain gets worse the more i sit. Since I have a desk job it is hard to avoid this pain. I also golf a ton and that really bugs me.

I have went to my doctor several times and she said she is just certain this will pop and go away. I also went to a pain management doctor and he was as much help as my butt. I seek pain relief so they think I am after pain killers. I am only because this pain has drove me nuts!

I am about to get a ultrasound and am considering to see a Gastro. I do have self prescribes IBS however the pain killers have helped that out but also caused abnormal bowel movements. Like sometimes none But I would rather have that then get sick everytime I eat something that doesn't agree with me.

This is interesting but 3 years ago I had a shoulder surgery. I told the surgeon while he was scoping in there to check it out. He told me he dropped some cortisone in there during my surgery(Not exactly sure if he did). Interestingly, It didn't bug me for quite some time after that. But IT CAME BACK!

I feel like this pain causes other issues and causes me to be a hypochondriac. I worry about my liver and/or gallbladder.

Also, oddly enough a co-worker just had some pain like we did. She DID have the shoulder pain and upper intestine pain and they found it was her Gulblatter. She had it removed just recently and said it helped her pain. I am curious if its just our Gullblatter??

I sure wish someone could find a cause and a cure. Thanks for your posts!


----------



## ajoscar

Hey peeps I found this on another forum. Found it real interesting.

LONG BUT DEFINITELY WORTH IT!

HERE'S WHAT I'VE DONE TO PROVIDE RELIEF FOR MYSELF WHEN I HAD THIS CHALLENGE...BUT FIRST, A VERY IMPORTANT BACK STORY! Most important for me to note is that I am not a doctor and I am not giving medical advice...I am simply sharing my experience and what I've learned.

A few years ago, I experienced the same kind of pain. Went to the doctor and it was basically brushed off as a Fatty Liver. Many doctors do not even mention this when looking at the ultra sound because they don't believe it's a real big deal. So your doctor may have said everything looks normal when it's really not.

What I've learned is that while fatty liver is relatively common thanks to the terrible eating habits of people today, most doctors don't even mention it and may even say something like, "your liver looks a little inflamed but nothing to worry about...everything is normal."

But here's the thing. While it does not affect most people, there is a small percentage of people that actually experience physical discomfort from a fatty liver. And when not tended to, it can become serious.

I'm going to guess that many of you who suffer with this may have a little weight problem. I was slightly overweight but not considered obese.

Anyway, I was fortunate enough to find a doctor that specializes in this specific condition. I don't want to mention the name here because I want you all to know that this info is real and I'm in no way trying to advertise for any specific person or product.

This is really my story.

Moving on...the great news about the liver is that it's the only internal organ that can regenerate itself. It's always working and changing. Our job is to help it to change in the right direction...meaning back to normal size.

I did it about 3 or 4 years ago and over a period of a few months the pain literally disappeared. I felt a whole lot better and like an idiot, started abusing my liver again.

So now I'm back on the regiment and committed to taking care of it from here on out. If you don't, it keeps coming back and it can become very serious if not treated properly.

By the way...there's no real "medicine" for the liver...you have to take care of it yourself. So love your liver and there's a good chance you relieve the pain and live longer.

Here's the regiment I used that cleared it up:

*Take a digestive enzyme before every meal to help break food down to relieve the strain on your liver

*Milk Thistle is very powerful. Liquid or capsules are fine. I use the capsules...4 capsules 3 times a day

*Livatone Plus is the only supplement I've found that is formulated specifically for liver health. Google it, get it and take it.

*Take a Probiotic about 30 minutes after every meal. I use Green Vibrance which is a powder that you can put in your favorite juice. This also helps to reduce the work of the liver, allowing it to use energy to heal itself.

Very important! It is not really fats that you need to avoid although you definitely want to remove saturated and trans fats from your diet. The culprit that is really causing your pain is SUGAR! Cut it completely or reduce it majorly. Otherwise, all efforts are in vain.

And also very important is aerobic exercise...at least 20 minutes, 3 times a week.

Straight up though...some of the supplements are not cheap..particularly the Livatone plus and the Probiotic.

The supplements help to relieve the stress on your liver so that it can focus on regenerating instead of cleaning all dang day.

If you need to choose, I'd say this is the order of importance: Livatone Plus, Digestive Enzyme, Milk Thistle, Probiotic. But using all of them together has given me amazingly fast results.

Some will feel results after just a couple of days and others will feel results in a week, but I know what worked for me...and this was it.

If you can't get any of the supplements then you absolutely have to change your diet...like yesterday. Your liver is overworked...you need to make it's job easier so that it can focus on healing.

I know you want to find out what the magic pill is that will just make it disappear. With the liver...there is none.

It's your life...so you need to make a choice. I know how painful it is and how it disrupts your life...but the freedom has been awesome.

Like I said, I've had to get back on the regiment again...only this time it was easier because I knew for sure that it would work.

Hope this helps.

Good luck and good living.


----------



## jaumeb

Thanks for the story ajoscar. I think there is some truth and some confusion in that story. Sugar is evil, that's for sure. And I am starting to suspect that even naturally occurring sugar (sweet fruits and veggies) is also a problem. And fodmaps are also troublemakers.


----------



## bjmartens

My heart ached as I read every post in this thread because I'm living with everything you all have have described and I feel the same frustration and concerns as you do. Now, I hope I may be on the trail of a solution to what is causing this pain under and beneath your right ribs. It could be caused by a little-known and difficult to diagnose disease called Superior Mesenteric Artery Syndrome (SMAS). In very simple terms, the duodenum gets squeezed and the food can't go through.

I haven't seen my GI since I found this on the Internet but my best proof is that when I lie on my left side (knee-chest position) each time I eat and stay there until I feel that pressure under my right lower ribs ease up (35 - 45 mins) the problems are easing up. Also, after nearly five years of vomiting, I am no longer vomiting daily or several times a week. In fact, my last vomiting episode was Sept. 23rd.







I really think and hope and believe I'm on the right track here, and I'm excited to share this journey with you all. Remember. I'm not a doctor but I am a fellow-sufferer... and knowing if this is the problem doesn't solve the problem, but it may give us a place to start. Here's one site I found about SMAS: http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/932220-treatment

So.... let's see where this path leads.


----------



## Sally Morris

Like many of you, I have joined the forum after reading your threads and realizing I am not alone! I have been battling this for a year now, and 4 surgeries later and the pain is still there. I have read research papers and have had almost any test you can think of, as I really thought I was going to die. I lost 30 pounds which put me in kids clothes! When flare ups would happen I would get nausea, chills, feverish and look like the walking dead. Doctors have no idea what is wrong with me.

On my good days which is most of the time now, I simply have this annoying pain on my right side. It is a burning/ sometimes stabbing/ sometimes bruised feeling. Mainly a sharp burning sensation, with maybe the end of a sharp needle prick. Painkillers never helped.

This is what I have learned:

Help yourself! You are in charge of your health, laying in bed with a hot pad will get you really depressed! Quite honestly, if you are not having a flare up, then do what you can do and stay out of bed. It will help you it will not make your health worse. And for those of you that said it is in your head, it is not! I had a doctor tell me that and I left the hospital in tears, wondering if I was loosing my mind. Be strong, you are your best help, and your body is telling you that you need a lifechange.

If you do have that flu like symptoms, it is most likely an infection in the Hepatic Flexure. 2 weeks of antibiotics help, it is more difficult for antibiotics to reach this area so you need to take it for a while. I have not found any herbal remedy except antibiotics so far. To prevent the flare ups I started on Delzicol. I did not get the flu symptoms while on this, but still had the annoying side pain.

Find the triggers. At all costs I do not want to get diarreah! This makes the pain sharper. So I eat bland food now, and if the pain is bad then I stick to tea and porridge. I can do cold brew coffee, and have a vodka drink now and then with no problems. Wine and pizza make the side pain worse. After reading others on here, I will start the FODMAP diet and see how that goes. I have started taking Tumeric and ginger roots everyday now as this is suppose to help with inflammation and IBS.

L-Glutammine and homemade yogurt everyday helps keep the pain low. I noticed a difference within a week with these. Priobiotic pills make me bloat and miserable, yougurt does not.

Liver detox tea really helps too. I think it is the milk thistle and dandelion root that helps, it tastes terrible but you get used to it, I drink 3 cups a day.

Be careful what you try! When the pain first started I thought it was the gallbladder so I did a gallbladder cleanse it hurt so bad! That bruise feeling mixed with the side pain, and I felt like I someone had been kicking me in the side all night long and then I got really sick.

It's not endometriosis, Total hysterectomy later and muscles scraped outside the uterus wall and pain is still there.

Physicall Therapy is helping. I am working the muscles around that area and am doing the Tens Machine. The Tens Machine is kinda working. I did therapy, and about 2 hours later realized I wasn't feeling the right side pain for the first time! It lasted for about an hour. I think I ate dinner and it was back.

This is all I have found for the mystery pain. I would love to hear how all of you are doing and if you stumble on something that works! I will let you know how the tumeric and ginger root thing goes, though it says it takes a couple months to see a difference.

We are not alone, maybe we can pull our strategies together and find a diagnoses that works


----------



## ajoscar

Sally Morris said:


> Like many of you, I have joined the forum after reading your threads and realizing I am not alone! I have been battling this for a year now, and 4 surgeries later and the pain is still there. I have read research papers and have had almost any test you can think of, as I really thought I was going to die. I lost 30 pounds which put me in kids clothes! When flare ups would happen I would get nausea, chills, feverish and look like the walking dead. Doctors have no idea what is wrong with me.
> On my good days which is most of the time now, I simply have this annoying pain on my right side. It is a burning/ sometimes stabbing/ sometimes bruised feeling. Mainly a sharp burning sensation, with maybe the end of a sharp needle prick. Painkillers never helped.
> 
> This is what I have learned:
> Help yourself! You are in charge of your health, laying in bed with a hot pad will get you really depressed! Quite honestly, if you are not having a flare up, then do what you can do and stay out of bed. It will help you it will not make your health worse. And for those of you that said it is in your head, it is not! I had a doctor tell me that and I left the hospital in tears, wondering if I was loosing my mind. Be strong, you are your best help, and your body is telling you that you need a lifechange.
> 
> If you do have that flu like symptoms, it is most likely an infection in the Hepatic Flexure. 2 weeks of antibiotics help, it is more difficult for antibiotics to reach this area so you need to take it for a while. I have not found any herbal remedy except antibiotics so far. To prevent the flare ups I started on Delzicol. I did not get the flu symptoms while on this, but still had the annoying side pain.
> 
> Find the triggers. At all costs I do not want to get diarreah! This makes the pain sharper. So I eat bland food now, and if the pain is bad then I stick to tea and porridge. I can do cold brew coffee, and have a vodka drink now and then with no problems. Wine and pizza make the side pain worse. After reading others on here, I will start the FODMAP diet and see how that goes. I have started taking Tumeric and ginger roots everyday now as this is suppose to help with inflammation and IBS.
> 
> L-Glutammine and homemade yogurt everyday helps keep the pain low. I noticed a difference within a week with these. Priobiotic pills make me bloat and miserable, yougurt does not.
> 
> Liver detox tea really helps too. I think it is the milk thistle and dandelion root that helps, it tastes terrible but you get used to it, I drink 3 cups a day.
> 
> Be careful what you try! When the pain first started I thought it was the gallbladder so I did a gallbladder cleanse it hurt so bad! That bruise feeling mixed with the side pain, and I felt like I someone had been kicking me in the side all night long and then I got really sick.
> 
> It's not endometriosis, Total hysterectomy later and muscles scraped outside the uterus wall and pain is still there.
> 
> Physicall Therapy is helping. I am working the muscles around that area and am doing the Tens Machine. The Tens Machine is kinda working. I did therapy, and about 2 hours later realized I wasn't feeling the right side pain for the first time! It lasted for about an hour. I think I ate dinner and it was back.
> 
> This is all I have found for the mystery pain. I would love to hear how all of you are doing and if you stumble on something that works! I will let you know how the tumeric and ginger root thing goes, though it says it takes a couple months to see a difference.
> 
> We are not alone, maybe we can pull our strategies together and find a diagnoses that works


----------



## ajoscar

Thanks a lot for your responses. Seems that some really have more issue based upon what they eat. I have been really selective of what I have ate recently. My pain seems to be really bad the more I sit either at work or on the couch. I end up laying down on the floor and stretching. I just am so confused whether it's a muscle issue or it's a a ibs issue or it's a fatty liver. 
I went to a pain management Doctor last week. She thinks it has something to do with my hip and shoulder pain. I do not. It has to be a liver or An organ rubbing on the rib. Has to be? I am looking forward to my ultrasound to see if we can find something. I am frustrated as all of you are cause the pain is simply unbearable sometimes.


----------



## Sally Morris

Hi Ajoscar,

Have you thought about it being a nerural issue? That might explain why it feels better moving or stretched? Just guessing, In PT we are working the nerves and muscles and it is basically stretching in that area. I know the electro machine helps with nerve pain, might be worth a try to see if that is what it is. I hear you can get them at the pharmacy.


----------



## Ana isabel cordova dugay

Ijust want to know how you deal with the pain and what medicines did you take to ease the pain.thank you.


----------



## Ana isabel cordova dugay

Ijust want to know how you deal with the pain and what medicines did you take to ease the pain.thank you.


----------



## Ana isabel cordova dugay

Ijust want to know how you deal with the pain and what medicines did you take to ease the pain.thank you.


----------



## Ana isabel cordova dugay

Ijust want to know how you deal with the pain and what medicines did you take to ease the pain.thank you.


----------



## Ana isabel cordova dugay

Ijust want to know how you deal with the pain and what medicines did you take to ease the pain.thank you.


----------



## birchwood

Zhr said:


> I was diagnosed with IBS-D three years ago after a sudden onset diarrhea. The last year, I have been having pain under my right ribs just at the lower edge of the right rib cage, along the edge of ribs on the rights side. My pain is sometimes dull and sometimes stabbing. When making a sudden move like twisting towards back or if I bend sideways to the right, I sometimes get a stabbing pain unexpectedly. At times, it feels as if there is something under my ribs. Often my entire upper right quadrant is sore as if I had a bruise from something that hit me. Sometimes I can localize the pain at a specific spot, right at the edge of my right ribs sometimes it is more diffuse but still in the general area. It almost feels as if there is a tumor growing in the area. These sypmtoms have been so relentless and so specific that I was convinced that there was something wrong, perhaps with the liver, biliary ducts or gallbladder or even the head of the pancreas. However, my recent MRI came up normal. The reason I am posting this is to let others who have similar symptoms know that despite the unmistakable, persistent, very specific and localizable pain in that area there may be nothing serially wrong with you. I know that I am not imagining my symptoms. This pain may be due to subclinical low grade inflammation of the large bowel at the hepatic flexure extending towards the right side of the traverse column or a low grade inflamation due to a lingering infection of the large bowel or the Sphincter of Oddi (check out Sphincter of Oddi dysfunction). Subclinical inflammation does not show up in MRI or even colonoscopies and pill endoscopy. If you are having similar systems don't assume the worse automatically but go get yourself checked. As a side note coffee aggravated my symptoms. I hope this helps. Feel free to ask me any questions about my symptoms. Wishing you all the best.


My word, here I thought I was crazy...have been googling every possible cause for upper abdominal/chest pain on the right side and nothing matched quite up. My symptoms started showing up about a year ago as well, on the tail end of a very long-lived flu. I first had a few 'attacks' of extreme pain in the upper center of my abdomen, just beneath my sternum. I had maybe 3 or 4 over the course of two months. Then, they semed to go away, but the area still seemed tender somehow. I started having problems with acid reflux as well. Saw a Dr and she put me on Protonix for 8 weeks which did not help. They did a few blood tests on me and found my ALT was slightly elevated, so she suggested coming back after a few weeks and re-testing to see if they came back down. I waited about a month and took Milk Thistle while drinking a lot of lemon water. The symptoms and dull pain seemed to subside a bit, but the Dr had told me the next step was to get either an endoscopy or ultrasound if they didn't subside, and referred me to a gastroenterologist. I went to see him, and he listened, patted me on the back and told me he thought i was fine. Yeahhh....we did retest my blood and everything came back normal - no thyroid issues, no hepatitis, ALT was back down to normal as well. But the pain returned, and it has spread into my right side, just underneath my lower ribs. The strange thing is though, that I generally only feel it when I lean back, or twist backwards to the left. But it's definitely there. As ZHR remarked, it's a very odd pain as well, sometimes it's mostly in the front, sometimes it's in my back under my right shoulder blade, but nearly always in my right side. The pain goes away almost completely when I lie down, and sometimes when I'm lying down and twist to the left, I feel a painless crunching or popping sensation just under the right side of my ribcage. I recently had an ultrasound done of my gallbladder, liver, pandreas and right kidney - nothing. I'm scheduled to see an internal medicine specialist soon, and dearly hope she can get to the bottom of it - I might demand a CT scan just for my own peace of mind. This has been going on so long, and nothing I've researched up til now has matched ALL my symptoms exactly.


----------



## bambina912

Hi everyone, just an update..

I had a pelvic MRI- normal, with some slight constipation. They were supposed to do an abdominal one the same day but someone messed up of course, so i JUST got it done thursday. Waiting on results now, sorry it's taken so long!!


----------



## Sally Morris

Hi Bambina,

I hope you get some answers! I was thinking, I have had soooo many ct scans, ultrasounds and MRI's this year...I'm surprised I'm not glowing green!

But all of them would show different things.....Which makes me wonder, when you go in to your doctors appointment, maybe they can show you the scan and look at it with you? That way if anything got missed it will be double checked. Just a thought.


----------



## ajoscar

Ana isabel cordova dugay said:


> Ijust want to know how you deal with the pain and what medicines did you take to ease the pain.thank you.


Ana,

I have been doing a few things to ease the pain.

1. I have been taking Livatone and Milthistle to help detox my system mainly the liver

2. I also ice that area when its really inflamed.

3. I have been doing a ton of yoga to stretch out that area and help create 'room' for the muscles and cartilage that I believe is the main source of the problem

4. I have gone on a fairly strict diet with salads and less fatty foods such as pizza and fried food.

I do have good news! I went in and got an Ultrasound. Being a 38 yr old male that is odd! The results came back just fine and they didn't see any issues with the liver or gallbladder.

So, as I had said before I have a shoulder issue that has been causing a lot of pain. It radiates down and as my pain management doctor said that could be the culprit. SO I received a steroid shot in my shoulder for the pain and within a day my pain in my ribs was basically gone! I still have residual pain like I can feel that something is still there but that annoying rib pain has subsided for now! I can't tell you what a relief it is to be pain free for a week. Feels weird.

So since I have been making changes as described above I don't know if its the detoxing, the diet or the shot but for me it has worked for now... I will let you all know if and when it comes back but for now I am enjoying the ability to sit without squirming!

I candidly think its the cartilage or muscles that bind up and in reality run out of room when sitting causing and abrasion or a knot that rubs under the rib. Some people in this forum seem to have a little different symptoms that is gallbladder pain but if you are in the clear without gallstones, etc it maybe related to our bodies wanting a change of some sort such as diet, or exercising.

I hope you all find some type of relief soon!


----------



## bob s

i've had these symptoms for a while, and i just wanted to thank you for sharing this experience. it really put my mind at ease.


----------



## OldJo

Reading this validates me! I'm up in the middle of the night trying to figure this terrible pain out, and your description is exactly what I went to the ER with two months ago. Still no answers but you make me feel not crazy.


----------



## Karlz

Thank you to this forum, I think I found an explanation to the pain I'm feeling right now! It's just two days since I felt the exact pain points described in here and I'm terrified to learn that it doesn't go away with meds and lasts forever.

It started when I woke up the other day and tried to get up, I felt pain on my lower right rib cage. I thought it was muscle pain from bad sleeping position. I massaged the muscle and the pain goes away only to get the same stabbing pain when I moved. I pressed on the area and was convinced that it's coming from the inside. I tried not to eat too much the whole day and took a lot of water. This is the second day and the pain is still here. It's almost like a stiff neck of the internal organ. I now know that I can't breath deep, I can't exhale too much, I can't sneeze, I can't yawn, I can't reach on the floor without kneeling without pain. I'm always burping which is unusual. I can feel that I need to defecate but nothing comes out even how hard I tried. I recalled everything I ate from the past week, and I could remember a lot of pizza, junk food, and beer. The last was belly fat of milkfish the night before the morning I felt the pain.

I'm on my way to the Dr now to have me diagnosed. Thanks to this forum I learned so much. I will try to detoxify by not eating fatty foods, drinking beer, and by drinking a lot of fluids. I hope it's not too late to reverse this pain by changing the food I eat.


----------



## OldJo

I've been seeking help for pain under and beneath my right rib cage for two years. Sometimes it felt like a tennis ball was there. I finally went to a new GI doc, and he put me on Cholesteramine powder. I am to use 1/4 of a 4 gram package each morning before eating. I am soooo much better, and the pain below my ribs is GONE! Also, my 5-10 bm's a day are now about 3-5, and very little abdominal pain and much less urgency. This is after only a week!!! I feel like I've had a miracle cure! If you have not tried this, please ask your GI doc. It does complicate my meds, as you cannot take any meds for four hours after taking it, and you have to take it before any pills or food in the morning. But I'm working that out, and it is working.


----------



## OldJo

I should have added the reason for doctor prescribing the Cholenesteramine is he thinks it is an excess bile production, and this med binds the bile.


----------



## jaumeb

Thanks OldJo. It's good to read a success story. I wonder if psyllium husk could have a similar effect.


----------



## Huddle

I have to repost because I had my other account deactivated (for some reason all my posts got deleted), so I will start again.

So ever since April 2015 I have been having pain in the right part of my upper body.

The pain started suddenly and I could not place it, it was radiating through my entire body.

At one point, I could feel it between my ribs. This is when I decided to go to the doctor (in June ish).

He told me nothing useful really, told me to wait 2 weeks and if it didn't go away I should go back.

So I went back, the doctor prescribed me macrogol electrolytes (to help with constipation).

During this period, I felt less pain in general, but bowel movement was very spontanous.

After two weeks of using macrogol electrolytes, I quit. After this, the pain came back.

I went to the doctor again, had 2 ultrasounds done. Nothing came up.

The only thing worth noticing was that one of my liver lobes is slightly bigger than is normal.

My rib cage is a bit lower than is normal as well. The doctor said a combination of these two could be a possible cause for the pain.

I did a blood test and gave a stool sample, came up clear again.

At this point I am absolutely clueless as to what I should do.

I would go to the doctor again, but I don't know which tests to ask him.

Right now, the pain has stopped radiating. I can place it easily now.

If I press down on the area between my belly button and the end of my pelvic bone, I feel the sensitive area.

It's not a sharp pain like being stabbed, it's a very dull pain. I can also hear 'gushing' when I press down on the area.

This seems to relieve the pain a little.

Any word of advice would be very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jaumeb

I am still looking for a solution. I think that sugar (fructose, lactose, sucrose ...) may play a role and have a negative effect in our gut ecosystem ...


----------



## patricia pickford

Zhr said:


> I was diagnosed with IBS-D three years ago after a sudden onset diarrhea. The last year, I have been having pain under my right ribs just at the lower edge of the right rib cage, along the edge of ribs on the rights side. My pain is sometimes dull and sometimes stabbing. When making a sudden move like twisting towards back or if I bend sideways to the right, I sometimes get a stabbing pain unexpectedly. At times, it feels as if there is something under my ribs. Often my entire upper right quadrant is sore as if I had a bruise from something that hit me. Sometimes I can localize the pain at a specific spot, right at the edge of my right ribs sometimes it is more diffuse but still in the general area. It almost feels as if there is a tumor growing in the area. These sypmtoms have been so relentless and so specific that I was convinced that there was something wrong, perhaps with the liver, biliary ducts or gallbladder or even the head of the pancreas. However, my recent MRI came up normal. The reason I am posting this is to let others who have similar symptoms know that despite the unmistakable, persistent, very specific and localizable pain in that area there may be nothing serially wrong with you. I know that I am not imagining my symptoms. This pain may be due to subclinical low grade inflammation of the large bowel at the hepatic flexure extending towards the right side of the traverse column or a low grade inflamation due to a lingering infection of the large bowel or the Sphincter of Oddi (check out Sphincter of Oddi dysfunction). Subclinical inflammation does not show up in MRI or even colonoscopies and pill endoscopy. If you are having similar systems don't assume the worse automatically but go get yourself checked. As a side note coffee aggravated my symptoms. I hope this helps. Feel free to ask me any questions about my symptoms. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## patricia pickford

Reading this has helped me so much.... Uve been going to my doctor for months with no help it's made me feel like it's all in my head. Thank you cus now I'm not going to stop till they listen x


----------



## benjamingolding

*Please read this as this might be a solution for some of you.*

I'm a 28 years old male (176cm, 81 kilos) who had this lower right rib pain for about 5 years now. It got to the point where I can't buy jeans that fit me or wear a proper belt because I feel the pain so badly when I sit.

I always thought I have something really bad.. The dull pain under my lower right rib sometimes felt like a small ball is stuck there and sometimes it was more of a sharp pain as if I have a small glass inside my body.

When it attacked me I was couch locked! I was getting fatigued, stressed out and I was sleeping on my left side. It sometimes happened just after a big meal or when my bowl was irritated. I also noticed it was happening after drinking coffee like others said here. I was smoking at that time and stopped all together as I thought it was something to do with that. Wasn't making a difference. It was 5 years now and I had enough of it so I started to investigate.

I went to my family doctor and went for a blood and a urine test. Blood test showed my LDL cholesterol was very high but other than that everything was ok. I complained about the pain (for years now) and was now sent to do an ultrasound to see if I have gallbladder stones. I insisted before the nice lady that checked me to do the ultrasound twice in order to be 100% sure there was nothing there. There was nothing.

Went back to the family doctor and she said I have nothing and basically hinted that maybe I'm imagining the pain. I got pissed to say the least but yet she was an extremely professional doctor. Then again in the back of my mind i thought these government paid doctors had little time or incentive to actually find what's wrong with me.

I saw this thread and started to investigate deeper online. I came across someone that listed the same symptoms I had (and much of you listed on this thread) and potentially found what was wrong:

It was his *fatty liver*.

When I saw this I remembered that my brother once told me his family doctor (which was mine too) said he has a fatty liver. Spoke to my father and he said he had a fatty liver too. The dots started to connect -

I was eating garbage foods and my diet was awful, I wasn't exercising, had high LDL cholesterol and my family are all prone to have a fatty liver.

The person who posted this said that he found out that while a third of the population have a fatty liver, there is a small percentage of people that can *actually feel the enlarged fatty liver. *

He suggested taking Milk Thistle (Sylbum) to cleanse the body and others posted that this helped them. I haven't used this methods yet but I presume it might help.

This caused me a month ago, to believe that the pain I was having in my lower right rib was my fatty liver. I stopped eating garbage fat/fast foods and changed my diet to help cleanse my liver. I started to work

out to shed the fat (lost 2.5 kilos and gained muscle) and I'm happy to say that I'm pain free for a month now!









I don't want to be overly happy as this is just one month but god I feel way better!. I can still feel it a bit when I wear tight jeans and I sit but nothing like before. I went for a follow up blood test a week ago and my LDL cholesterol went down from 181mg/dl to 151mg/dl.

I don't know if this is really the problem that caused the pain but it works for now so I'll take it









This is what I changed:

Salmon and fish instead of fast foods.

Half lemon squeezed in a glass full of water every morning on an empty stomach.

Kept bread from my diet to a minimum. Started to eat more vegetables.

Started to work out at least 3 times a week (fast walking, HIIT workouts).

Changed sugar in my coffee to Stevia (I think that the sugar might cause the pain - the liver stores fat as soon as you drink it)

I also want to link to the thread I was taking my information from:

http://patient.info/forums/discuss/pain-under-ribs-on-right-hand-side-40461

This was also something related that I found on youtube regarding fatty livers that can press your internals:






I hope this might help some of you and I hope this is the cause









Benj.


----------



## jaumeb

Thanks Benjamin. In my case I already eat healthy. I cook all my meals using organic ingredients. I eat fish, veggies ... I haven't taken coffee, bread or sugar in the last 6 years ...

I tried the water lemon trick, and may try it again.

And I never wear jeans. I use loose training pants and suspenders.

Anyway, I think yours is good advice and healthy lifestyle is important.


----------



## benjamingolding

jaumeb, I really think you should read that post and also take a look at the video. A lot of anecdotal evidence and potential healing methods. The first thing I told my doctor was the trouble wearing jeans. If you have trouble breathing while wearing jeans and sitting down because of the pain in the lower right rib then it's exactly what I have. I think the combination of my rib structure and my fatty liver is causing this.


----------



## bambina912

Hi all.

Saw this post and it reminded me that I NEVER UPDATED YOU GUYS about some developments in my situation...!



benjamingolding said:


> I saw this thread and started to investigate deeper online. I came across someone that listed the same symptoms I had (and much of you listed on this thread) and potentially found what was wrong:
> 
> It was his *fatty liver*.


So I got my gallbladder out, and I believe I might have updated you guys that I was still experiencing similar pain afterwards.

Months later, I got two MRIs with/without contrast and my diagnosis WAS THE SAME: *A fatty liver!*

I have no idea how it's possible, as I drink only socially, I'm 110 pounds, and I eat super healthy usually. But they do say this is pretty common, so I am just doing my best to figure out how to help it get back to normal!

I urge you guys to have your doctors look into this possibility. Like I said it is VERY common and if someone else had a similar diagnosis, I would take that as a sign.

Best wishes to you all!

Sara


----------



## jaumeb

I forgot to say that I had a liver biopsy which was normal.


----------



## chinadan85

Hello All,

I am newly registered here because I found this article while trying again to find out what is wrong with me. When i read many of your posts it was as if I wrote them myself. I have had all these same symptoms along with many empty answers after tests. My story however came from a different beginning. About 5 years ago I did in fact have an acute infection with Hepatitis which as we all know can damage the liver. After 5 of the worst months of my life I finally got the test result that it was finally gone and that now I could never get it again. It was an amazing piece of news but the 5 months of not knowing has completely destroyed my nerves. I got so bad that I sat and wrote my will one night thinking that i was dying and may not wake up again. Anyway, a while after going through this i started to feel this pain which I instantly assumed was my liver having been through all of this. I went to a few doctors and had tests run and they couldn't find anything wrong and simply blamed it on my anxiety. A year later they gave me the IBS speech. I had one scan (can't remember the name) where they would inject me with some solution while scanning me and they were able to re create the pain! I thought "Finally I will get one answers!". Still nothing. I couldn't believe they could re create the pain and still not know what it was. Still doesn't make sense to me.

I think there is some sense to this fatty liver idea and I plan to go even harder on a liver friendly lifestyle. Since I was sick I have made changes but its time to make more. I will continue to post on here as much as I can with updates. This pain sends me back to my previous illness which sends me into major depression and anxiety so I think if the pain is gone I can have an easier time letting go. Lets just all be thankful that we are on the right path here. Im so glad to be here with you all! Lets keep this going!

Dan


----------



## Soulfire

I have all these same symptoms..... I think it has something to do with the digestive tract.... my side feels better on an empty stomach and when I pass Gas or Have a bowl movement. Do any of you drink Redbull or Energy drinks? ??? I'm thinking this may be related. ...... Also I have the Itchy feeling often near Anus but I was told by doctors upon asking about HPV one time that more then likely if your wife has HPV then to be tested a man would need his Anus swabbed and tested .. I'm wondering if this HPV can affect a colon somehow... anyway I'm not sure it would find its way there anyway since we don't do anything weird when we intimate. Also we are very clean..... just hoping for some relief from pain under right rib........


----------



## punchy09

Has anyone considered the possibility that this may be a bulging disc pushing on the nerve that wraps around the rib cage,nerve problems can also cause these symptoms in the bowels.I have also gone through a battery of tests with negative results,everything seems to be fine,yet this unbearable pain persists.I am now going to try a chiropractor because I can trace the pain to a certain spot in my mid upper back,I will keep you posted.


----------



## Erin Colleen Clinefelter

Just found this forum while I was at work trying to do some investigating on my symptom. So, I am only 25 years old and the only symptom I am experiencing similar to others on here is the severe pain under my right rib cage. I didn't see anyone else mention an inability to breath. Does that happen to anyone else?? I mean, I can take short small breaths, but while I am having an episode of this I cannot breath in or move really. I usually get stuck in a hunched over position and can't straighten out. I read that with IBS the symptoms usually go away after a bowel movement. Bowel movements usually have nothing to do with this pain. I do not have to go to the bathroom, nor is it strange or different when I do. I thought it might have a connection with the foods I am eating, but I have gotten the pain when I haven't eaten in 4 hours before. It may seem strange, but I also noticed that when I do my side abb crunches on the right side there is a strange popping feeling that doesn't hurt, but it just feels like something is in the way that isn't there on my left side. These pains have been going on for a couple of months now and are very seldom, but debilitating when they happen. It is actually quite embarrassing because it happened recently at work and I was stuck in the break room trying to stand up for 20 minutes.

Is this IBS?? I really can't afford to have all those tests done that you all are discussing and find nothing.

Thanks


----------



## san84

Shell71 said:


> I have just come across this website while desperately searching the internet AGAIN for a possible explanation for the excruciating pain that I am experiencing under my right ribs, and I must say that while I am still very worried it is a relief to find out that I am not going mad. I have been going back and forth to the doctor for over 3 years now and am no further forward than I was back then, in fact the situation feels worse as I have been told there are no more tests that can be done, and there is nothing anyone can do to help me.
> 
> The specialist has suggested that I have my gall bladder removed, despite there being nothing wrong with it, which I don't want to do, as I really don't think it is wise to remove an organ when all the tests have comeback negative.
> 
> So far I have had numerous blood tests, an abdominal ultra-sound, an MRI of the gall bladder, and a CT scan of my abdomen and an endoscopy. All tests have come back negative except the very first blood test over 3 years ago which showed slightly elevated amylase levels (but apparently nowhere near high enough for there to be a real problem). I was convinced that the problem was related to my liver as the pain occurred mainly after drinking alcohol. I paid for a full liver function test as a private clinic as I was convinced something was being missed, again the results were totally normal. The pain would last for a 10-12 days then gradually reduce, as long as I didn't drink again. Perhaps I should have cut out drinking altogether years ago then I wouldn't be in the position I am now. Over the last 18 months I have hardly had a drink at all, except on the occasions when eating out when I would have a glass of red wine, but even after this small amount the pains were so intense that I now don't drink at all. Unfortunately I now have the pains even when I don't drink. Coffee definitely makes them worse and they are very bad first thing in the mornings. Sometimes they disappear after I have got up and walked around for a bit, but at the moment they are with me 24 hours a day. The pain is under my ribs, front and back and is also in my right shoulder.
> 
> When I have an attack the difference can clearly be seen when I go to the toilet, and to say it is frightening to see what comes out is an understatement. There is no way there is nothing seriously wrong with my insides but I just cant get anyone to do anymore tests. The pain is unbearable at the moment and it is all I think about. I know there is something really wrong, can anyone advise me what to say to the doctors, or what to do next.
> 
> Shell


Hi Shell,

I came across this blog searching for answers for similar symptoms you are describing. I see that this is an IBS forum, however, after reading your post I felt inclined to suggest that you really get your liver checked-out. I was told today that I have a fatty liver. I rarely drink, however, I did not have the healthiest eating habits, which is another way to get this disease. It is known as Fatty Liver Disease, in my case Non-Alcoholic Fatty Liver Disease. I started having discomfort on the inside of my lower right rib, it felt like there was something foreign inside, an uncomfortable feeling and itchiness over that area, and after several days it has become painful. At the time it was not painful, just uncomfortable. After testing, doctors informed me that I have a fatty liver. I am not am overweight person, I don't smoke or drink (perhaps a few times a year), but I have terrible eating habits. I am supposed to see a specialist to see how much damage has been done, hopefully it is not too severe.

Try researching this, maybe it helps.


----------



## san84

Hello Everyone!

I am new to this blog, but I found it after trying to figure out what was wrong with me over the weekend. I share similar symptoms to many of you. Last week I started with this sensation on the inside of my right rib. It felt like there was a foreign object stuck in there. It was not painful at the time, but I was itchy over that part of my stomach. As the day progressed I began feeling some pain, not excruciating, but definitely bothersome. I let about five days go by before I went into see a dr. During the five days the pain was not really present unless I sneezed, coughed, laughed, or rolled over in bed, I guess anytime that I tightened my stomach muscles. I have always been an otherwise healthy person, however I have had really bad eating habits, with that said, I don't consider myself to be overweight. Anyway, the doctor had me do some blood work and an ultrasound. The blood work came back fine, however my ultrasound showed that I had a *FATTY LIVER*. I cannot emphasize how important it is to ask your doctors about this if you are experiencing similar symptoms. It is very common, many many people have this and have no idea. And, I would say that like diabetes, this is not something you want to neglect. I am supposed to see a specialist and once I do I will come back and give you an update.


----------



## ager01

Hello, everyone. I am a healthy 40 y.o. male who has been suffering from a dull ache just below the right side of my rib cage for about 3 months now. At times it feels like a knot or a balloon growing inside or as if the area was bruised somehow. Sometimes the pain is diffuse, and sometimes I can point directly to its source. It does not become worse when I push around the area.

I went to see a Gastroenterologist who ordered a blood test which came back normal, an abdominal ultra-sound which found no abnormalities, and last week I had a CT scan of my abdomen which did not find any abnormalities either. The doctor is not sure what might be causing this ache, but she suggested trying the low FODMAP diet and peppermint oil because she thinks that this might be caused by excessive gas or IBS although I do not feel particularly bloated and do not suffer from diarrhea or constipation. I was diagnosed with diverticulosis of both the descending and transverse colon three years ago, but no diverticulitis ever. Any suggestions or advice are welcome.


----------



## jaumeb

Keep us posted about whatever you try and the results you obtain, ager.


----------



## Adrienne Barker Scales

I'm so very thankful to have seen your post. I've been so worried as I have ALL of the symptoms you mention and then some. I had an abdominal CT that came back negative. But I've been sick with a bad sinus infection so the doctor only had me Amoxicillin for a month and wanted to wait to check my other issues. I'm also severely deficient in Vitamin D and have been taking a supplement for about 6mos. I'm definitely going to get this checked out. Thank you!


----------



## Bing

ager01 said:


> Hello, everyone. I am a healthy 40 y.o. male who has been suffering from a dull ache just below the right side of my rib cage for about 3 months now. At times it feels like a knot or a balloon growing inside or as if the area was bruised somehow. Sometimes the pain is diffuse, and sometimes I can point directly to its source. It does not become worse when I push around the area.
> 
> I went to see a Gastroenterologist who ordered a blood test which came back normal, an abdominal ultra-sound which found no abnormalities, and last week I had a CT scan of my abdomen which did not find any abnormalities either. The doctor is not sure what might be causing this ache, but she suggested trying the low FODMAP diet and peppermint oil because she thinks that this might be caused by excessive gas or IBS although I do not feel particularly bloated and do not suffer from diarrhea or constipation. I was diagnosed with diverticulosis of both the descending and transverse colon three years ago, but no diverticulitis ever. Any suggestions or advice are welcome.


The 'balloon' is gas? This sounds like me^


----------



## tikyg

I am glad that I looked up the symptoms as now I know I am not the only one.

All my tests -outside inflammation have come back clean. It has been a little over a year with the constant pain on my right side and nobody knows why.

I am going to ask about the fatty liver idea but I know my blood tests came back clean AND my cholesterol is super low (47 as of a month ago) and my good cholesterol is high. I eat healthy, do not drink and exercise.

I had the ct scan on Friday so I am going in today to see if that shows up anything.

Thanks for sharing your stories


----------



## Markos

I am a long time sufferer of IBS-D, for over 10 years now. I too have had the dull ache and pain under the right rib cage.

I also suffered from high cholesterol of 11.1 in Australian cholesterol figures. Doctor said it was the highest Cholesterol reading he had ever seen. This is despite not being overweight, non drinker, watch what I eat and regular exercise. Now I stumbled onto the dull ache / pain under the right rib cage by accident a few months ago and it's links to liver problems. As a IBS sufferer, you are always online googling IBS to find new ideas, what works for others etc.

I tried to talk to my doctor about it, but I'm in the military and military doctors know best and refuse to listen to your ideas or concerns.

For the high cholesterol, they put me on multiple anti-cholesterol drugs, diagnosed me with IBS and it's been like that since 2006.

So I decided to take control and try different treaments myself. Tried every fad, new drug and new idea to no effect.

Just over 2 weeks ago I tried a new self treatment plan. I started taking liver detox tablets, 2 a day and tumeric supplements as well. I'm also trying Tumeric type of tea receipe. For the IBS, I stumbled onto Iberogast in the IBS-C forum. This herb treatment can also work for IBS-D.

So 2 weeks and three days down the track and I have not had a IBS-D attack, the longest IBS free period in my life. Also my cholesterol dropped down to 4.5, which is almost normal. The pain under my right Rib cage is mostly gone, apart from a minor twinge now and then.

I also have been taking Fish oil supplements and 2 Immodium a day. I am almost convinced that Liver problems or fatty Liver is the cause of my IBS and High Cholesterol. No history of High Cholesterol in my family. It's a new horizon for me to be this long without an IBS attack. Usually 8 toilet runs a day down to 2 normal Bowel movements. I will continue to research on how to cleanse and make the liver as healthy as possible.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## jaumeb

Markos said:


> I am a long time sufferer of IBS-D, for over 10 years now. I too have had the dull ache and pain under the right rib cage.
> I also suffered from high cholesterol of 11.1 in Australian cholesterol figures. Doctor said it was the highest Cholesterol reading he had ever seen. This is despite not being overweight, non drinker, watch what I eat and regular exercise. Now I stumbled onto the dull ache / pain under the right rib cage by accident a few months ago and it's links to liver problems. As a IBS sufferer, you are always online googling IBS to find new ideas, what works for others etc.
> 
> I tried to talk to my doctor about it, but I'm in the military and military doctors know best and refuse to listen to your ideas or concerns.
> For the high cholesterol, they put me on multiple anti-cholesterol drugs, diagnosed me with IBS and it's been like that since 2006.
> So I decided to take control and try different treaments myself. Tried every fad, new drug and new idea to no effect.
> 
> Just over 2 weeks ago I tried a new self treatment plan. I started taking liver detox tablets, 2 a day and tumeric supplements as well. I'm also trying Tumeric type of tea receipe. For the IBS, I stumbled onto Iberogast in the IBS-C forum. This herb treatment can also work for IBS-D.
> 
> So 2 weeks and three days down the track and I have not had a IBS-D attack, the longest IBS free period in my life. Also my cholesterol dropped down to 4.5, which is almost normal. The pain under my right Rib cage is mostly gone, apart from a minor twinge now and then.
> 
> I also have been taking Fish oil supplements and 2 Immodium a day. I am almost convinced that Liver problems or fatty Liver is the cause of my IBS and High Cholesterol. No history of High Cholesterol in my family. It's a new horizon for me to be this long without an IBS attack. Usually 8 toilet runs a day down to 2 normal Bowel movements. I will continue to research on how to cleanse and make the liver as healthy as possible.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Thanks Markos for coming here to tell us what worked for you.


----------



## ndnpro64

For the first time in my life, I just started feeling the dreaded lower right sharp, stabbing pain in the rib area. It was virtually impossible to find a sleeping position that would alleviate the pain.

I've been dealing with a fever the past few days so I haven't been eating much and didn't even remember my last bowel movement (skipped at least 2 full days).

Thankfully, I found this thread this morning. I still didn't have any urge to do a bowel movement but headed straight to the bathroom after reading some posts. Who knew a simple bowel movement and release of flatulence would do the trick BUT IT DID! Immediately, the pain went away. I just hope this didn't set a precedent and was a one time occurrence.

I was definitely full of gas and the pressure must have been causing the rib pain.


----------



## Huddle

Markos said:


> I am a long time sufferer of IBS-D, for over 10 years now. I too have had the dull ache and pain under the right rib cage.
> 
> I also suffered from high cholesterol of 11.1 in Australian cholesterol figures. Doctor said it was the highest Cholesterol reading he had ever seen. This is despite not being overweight, non drinker, watch what I eat and regular exercise. Now I stumbled onto the dull ache / pain under the right rib cage by accident a few months ago and it's links to liver problems. As a IBS sufferer, you are always online googling IBS to find new ideas, what works for others etc.
> 
> I tried to talk to my doctor about it, but I'm in the military and military doctors know best and refuse to listen to your ideas or concerns.
> 
> For the high cholesterol, they put me on multiple anti-cholesterol drugs, diagnosed me with IBS and it's been like that since 2006.
> 
> So I decided to take control and try different treaments myself. Tried every fad, new drug and new idea to no effect.
> 
> Just over 2 weeks ago I tried a new self treatment plan. I started taking liver detox tablets, 2 a day and tumeric supplements as well. I'm also trying Tumeric type of tea receipe. For the IBS, I stumbled onto Iberogast in the IBS-C forum. This herb treatment can also work for IBS-D.
> 
> So 2 weeks and three days down the track and I have not had a IBS-D attack, the longest IBS free period in my life. Also my cholesterol dropped down to 4.5, which is almost normal. The pain under my right Rib cage is mostly gone, apart from a minor twinge now and then.
> 
> I also have been taking Fish oil supplements and 2 Immodium a day. I am almost convinced that Liver problems or fatty Liver is the cause of my IBS and High Cholesterol. No history of High Cholesterol in my family. It's a new horizon for me to be this long without an IBS attack. Usually 8 toilet runs a day down to 2 normal Bowel movements. I will continue to research on how to cleanse and make the liver as healthy as possible.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


I have decided to take up this advice. I have ordered Essential Forte MAX capsules to see if it helps my liver - I assume it is the bad guy in my case as well. I have never eaten fish in my entire life, so I might try Omega 3 capsules too. Bowel movement is more or less normal - when it's bad it's usually only for a period of 3-4 days or so, then it passes. Therefore I'm still doubting whether or not I should take turmeric supplements - I guess it wouldn't hurt to do so though. I will keep you guys posted with results in about a month or so. My goal is not to relieve the pain but to get rid of this dull pain under my ribs forever. If the detox and supplements won't help - I'll have to go to the doctor again, but they haven't found anything at all in 2 ultrasounds and a stool & blood sample. The only noticable thing was that one of my liver flaps was bigger than usual, but I didn't ask for details because I didn't think this could be the cause.


----------



## jaumeb

Huddle, let us know if it works for you. From the supps that Markos mentioned, the two that caught my attention were turmeric and iberogast.


----------



## Huddle

jaumeb said:


> Huddle, let us know if it works for you. From the supps that Markos mentioned, the two that caught my attention were turmeric and iberogast.


I have ordered turmeric supplements (containing black pepper so it should work even better) as well, should be delivered in about a week or so and then I'll start.

I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## jaumeb

Huddle said:


> I have ordered turmeric supplements (containing black pepper so it should work even better) as well, should be delivered in about a week or so and then I'll start.
> I'll let you know how it goes!


Last time I tried turmeric I had a bad reaction so I stopped. Now I think it could have been the so-called die-off or "healing crisis". I'll be waiting for your updates.


----------



## right rib pain

Wow, Im another person who is so glad I came on to this post...

I have rib pain that sometimes can be identified specifically sometimes not. Sometimes its in the back, at the moment its on the edge of my ribs almost like a small bruise to the point where I expected to feel a bump or something there.


----------



## ager01

ager01 said:


> Hello, everyone. I am a healthy 40 y.o. male who has been suffering from a dull ache just below the right side of my rib cage for about 3 months now. At times it feels like a knot or a balloon growing inside or as if the area was bruised somehow. Sometimes the pain is diffuse, and sometimes I can point directly to its source. It does not become worse when I push around the area.
> 
> I went to see a Gastroenterologist who ordered a blood test which came back normal, an abdominal ultra-sound which found no abnormalities, and last week I had a CT scan of my abdomen which did not find any abnormalities either. The doctor is not sure what might be causing this ache, but she suggested trying the low FODMAP diet and peppermint oil because she thinks that this might be caused by excessive gas or IBS although I do not feel particularly bloated and do not suffer from diarrhea or constipation. I was diagnosed with diverticulosis of both the descending and transverse colon three years ago, but no diverticulitis ever. Any suggestions or advice are welcome.


Update: had a colonoscopy yesterday, no polyps or inflammation found. My gastroenterologist prescribed hyoscyamine antispasmodic. Does anyone have any experience with this medication?


----------



## Kwest82804

I thought I would reply to this because I was experiencing the same awful feelings..it felt like a ball was just right there under my right rib..mostly a dull annoying feeling, but at times it was painful. I barely noticed it when I was standing or walking around. But could really feel it when I was sitting or laying down. I thought that maybe I had pulled a muscle, so I was afraid to work out or do any core work. I experienced it for almost 5 months everyday. I had put on holiday weight and strayed from my normal low carb diet. Finally, I started back on the low carb diet staying away from sugar, getting on the treadmill and walking for 30 minutes..and within 2 weeks the feeling has gone..I'm convinced it was the extra weight I was carrying in my stomach. If you are experiencing this I would suggest trying to cut out sugar and get moving more. It has really helped me. Also, I should add that before I fixed my diet, I did have blood work done thinking it was my liver or gallbladder and everything came back normal.


----------



## Huddle

So, I'll post my update.

I took liver detox pills in combination with turmeric capsules for an entire month.

The pain was slightly less, but still very present if I leaned towards my right side.

I feel like it was mainly the turmeric calming down my intestines.

I do not feel like the liver has anything to do with this, I felt liver pain during my detox and it wasn't located close to the pain I'm feeling in my side.

I'd say the actual pain is between my belly button and hip bone.

After quitting the detox and turmeric, I experienced bloody bowel movement, so I went to the doctor.

He basically said people get diagnosed with IBS if the cause isn't other things (so you cross off a checklist, and if nothing irregular is found you could be diagnosed with IBS).

I asked him what could be done against IBS, he basically said nothing.

The pain started last year around July 2015.

I used to fanatically work out 4-5 times a week for 3 years, but quit in September 2014 due to not having enough time.

Since then I quit working out or doing sports, I'm thinking about starting again and seeing if it will relieve the pain.

It's definitely excess not fat, since I'm quite skinny.

I used to eat and drink quite unhealthy, but the past 3 months I've been eating and drinking healthy (not a single drup of alcohol either, which is impressive for a 20 year old), with no improvement at all.

I'm almost 100% sure the pain we are experiencing are our intestines.

If I press down on the area where it hurts, I feel gas moving around, the more I move it the less 'annoying' it feels.

I have no clue what to do anymore.


----------



## jaumeb

Huddle, thanks for the update. I am currently looking into Weston Price Foundation ideas.


----------



## jaumeb

grapes said:


> Thanks for replies. I tried Tumeric and think that made the pain worse. Am now going to give Iberogast a try.


Thanks for the experiment. I also tried turmeric and seemed to worsen my D. I still think that turmeric is healthy but I don't take it now.


----------



## Markos

Thanks for the update guys. Been a while since I updated mine. So here goes.

I was going along very well. Still no recurrring pain on the right side. IBS symptoms a shadow of their former self.

So I decided to do something very silly and experiment by removing certain things from my anti IBS routine.

First off I removed the Tumeric from my routine. After a few days, no difference. After a few weeks, no difference. So I wrote off tumeric as not needed or little value.

Next I removed Liver Detox tablets. After a week, I noticed a slight increase in IBS symotoms. I

resumed using Liver Detox mainly due to the fact that my Cholesterol readings are the best in my life since taking them.

Anti- Cholesterol drugs can cause IBS symtpoms. Without telling my doctor, stopped taking my Cholesterol medication for a week.Zero change to IBS symtoms, so resumed taking them.

Stopped taking Iberogast for a week. Saw a terrible increase in IBS, almost back to square one. Resumed taking Iberogast.Stopped Immoduim, saw a moderate increase in IBS symtoms, resumed daily immodium.

So that was my 'experiment'. The removal of Immodium and iberogst was awful. Together, they make my daily life almost normal.As I google, I find new things to try and add. I've added Pro-biotics to my diet now to see if they help out even more. No better, but not worse either, early days on the Pro biotics.

Lol, I did try the old chopped fine garlic and honey tablespoon idea as it was also mentioned in combating IBS.Not sure, but I think the garlic was bad mistake. I did have an IBS attack after trying that. Havent gone back to that one lol.

More updates to follow. Best of luck guys and gals.


----------



## jaumeb

That's an awesome set of experiments Markos. Really useful. The iberogast stands out as a possible helper.


----------



## sheppy1

I can't believe I have found such a large group of people with this issue that I also have! For me this all started about a week and half ago when I was just recovering from a week long cold. I was constipated for almost all of last week and towards the tail end of the week I took some laxative drops and also some fiber drinks and I had diarrhea all of Friday...This is the same day the pains/tension under my right rib and in the right side of my abdomen started!

So for me it feels like an area to the right of my right ab is cramped...sort of like when you get crap in your leg but without the pain. It is barely there when sitting and goes when lying/sleeping. I only have it when standing up and when I walk around it get's worse and feels like a stitch.

My doctor is hopeless...instantly passed it off as IBS and only ordered blood tests when I asked for them (will have results tomorrow). Spoke to 3 more doctors who all just say to wait it out unless it gets worse...which it hasn't, it simply stays the same.

I've started eating very well, taking milk thistle tablets daily along with enzyme tablets to help keep BMs regular...so far they're all good, no blood or anything and also I've NO other symptoms other than those I listed above.

So scared it's serious that it's worrying me sick and affecting my home life! No idea what to do next...

Edit: I will note that I do have a bad back and do work on computers all day and have a long driving commute which COULD have contributed towards my problems...could be muscular? I did have a Phsyio session yesterday and he told me the muscles in the right side of my abdomen are tight and did some stuff on them but today I feel the same...so who knows if it's muscular and related to my back and job or intestinal and related to my recent stomach issues :-/


----------



## bjmartens

I've been a silent but appreciative follower of this thread because I've had the same problem for a few years... and I may have discovered the root of the problem, which (for me) was insufficient pancreatic enzymes. My doctor prescribed 3000 units of Creon (one capsule) three times a day before eating, and it helped immediately. I'd developed an aversion to food because it hurt so much to eat, and now I'm eating and it doesn't hurt!

Actually, I don't each much at a time because my stomach wasn't used to much food, but I can eat ANYTHING as long as I take my Creon, and I very seldom feel anything even slightly uncomfortable in that "under the right ribs" area. And my BMI which had fallen to 14 is now 16.5! 

I sure do hope this information is helpful! 

bjmartens


----------



## bjmartens

I've been a silent but appreciative follower of this thread because I've had the same problem for a few years... and I may have discovered the root of the problem, which (for me) was insufficient pancreatic enzymes. My doctor prescribed 3000 units of Creon (one capsule) three times a day before eating, and it helped immediately. I'd developed an aversion to food because it hurt so much to eat, and now I'm eating and it doesn't hurt!

Actually, I don't each much at a time because my stomach wasn't used to much food, but I can eat ANYTHING as long as I take my Creon, and I very seldom feel anything even slightly uncomfortable in that "under the right ribs" area. And my BMI which had fallen to 14 is now 16.5!









I sure do hope this information is helpful!









bjmartens


----------



## jaumeb

Thanks bjmartens.


----------



## Huddle

bjmartens said:


> I've been a silent but appreciative follower of this thread because I've had the same problem for a few years... and I may have discovered the root of the problem, which (for me) was insufficient pancreatic enzymes. My doctor prescribed 3000 units of Creon (one capsule) three times a day before eating, and it helped immediately. I'd developed an aversion to food because it hurt so much to eat, and now I'm eating and it doesn't hurt!
> 
> Actually, I don't each much at a time because my stomach wasn't used to much food, but I can eat ANYTHING as long as I take my Creon, and I very seldom feel anything even slightly uncomfortable in that "under the right ribs" area. And my BMI which had fallen to 14 is now 16.5!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do hope this information is helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bjmartens


This is interesting. My bmi is 17.7 so slightly underweight, but I do not have trouble eating at all. I have a super fast metabolism and it's very hard for me to gain weight. Nonetheless, I eat a lot in general. Wouldn't say it's always the healthiest food but never had any issues with not being able to eat due to the pain


----------



## sheppy1

Update from me...no idea if mine is muscular or stomach related still! All I know is that when walking if I lightly place a finger or hand on the right side of my stomach I no longer feel the pressure...very odd!

Have an appointment with a gastro next week


----------



## Bing

Sometimes it feels like back pain. Could it also have to do with the lower vertebrae? Sometimes I 'crack' them resulting in decreased discomfort.


----------



## jaumeb

I think it is a muscular problem which is caused by a fungal overgrowth in the gut. Then the muscular problem can cause other problems such as tilted pelvis, etc.


----------



## Huddle

jaumeb said:


> I think it is a muscular problem which is caused by a fungal overgrowth in the gut. Then the muscular problem can cause other problems such as tilted pelvis, etc.


This is interesting. how would a doctor find out of this is indeed the problem? and how would it be treated?

The problem started shortly (1-2 months) after I had nose surgery.

I had to take omeprazol and diclofenac and sleep lying at a 60 ish degree angle, this may be related to the issue.

Then again, I did a stool test and nothing was found.

Edit: after reading more about candida and leaking bowel syndrome, I have never found anything more relatable than this.

I suffer from most of these symptoms, if not all.


----------



## jaumeb

Huddle, let's stay in touch. We are in the same boat.


----------



## Bing

Just sharing these...

https://www.hfe.co.uk/blog/thoracolumbar-junction-syndrome-maignes-syndrome/

http://www.dynamicchiropractic.com/mpacms/dc/article.php?id=53694


----------



## KathyLynn

Please look into Trigger Point Therapy and referred pain. A lot of trigger points can mimic other symptoms such as you describe. Right rib pain can be relieved! Google search "trigger point therapy right rib refer pain" or "Iliocostalis Thoracis Trigger Point" and read up on it. Then look at Youtube videos to see how to fix yourself. I have had the same right rib pain since September 2015 and I am just now finding relief! Been to the ER 3 times and each time all my tests came back normal every time but the pain persisted. Good luck to you!


----------



## jaumeb

Kathy, that's really interesting.


----------



## KathyLynn

It has taken me almost a year to figure this out. If you lead a sedentary lifestyle or sit at a desk a lot, it is a good possibility it is muscle cramp related and not bowel related. Mine started the day of my appendectomy. I woke up with right rib pain after the surgery. And it has been there of and on for the past 10 months. Until I remembered about trigger point therapy and referred pain!


----------



## jaumeb

KathyLynn said:


> It has taken me almost a year to figure this out. If you lead a sedentary lifestyle or sit at a desk a lot, it is a good possibility it is muscle cramp related and not bowel related. Mine started the day of my appendectomy. I woke up with right rib pain after the surgery. And it has been there of and on for the past 10 months. Until I remembered about trigger point therapy and referred pain!


A computer job certainly make things worse.


----------



## ajoscar

KathyLynn said:


> Please look into Trigger Point Therapy and referred pain. A lot of trigger points can mimic other symptoms such as you describe. Right rib pain can be relieved! Google search "trigger point therapy right rib refer pain" or "Iliocostalis Thoracis Trigger Point" and read up on it. Then look at Youtube videos to see how to fix yourself. I have had the same right rib pain since September 2015 and I am just now finding relief! Been to the ER 3 times and each time all my tests came back normal every time but the pain persisted. Good luck to you!


Thanks for sharing this. It makes perfect sense. The more I sit then the more it hurts. It stretches down to my hip and the doctors can't figure it out. Since I have been doing Yoga and stretching a lot it seems to get much better. I would love to see links if you have them to help find the trigger points


----------



## Huddle

Going to get another ultrasound tomorrow, also gave another stool test sample.

Will get results soon but I'm pretty sure the outcome will be 'you're perfectly fine.'

I sit behind the computer A LOT, maybe it could be related.

Furthermore, the pain started about 3 weeks after I had surgery and didn't move a lot the week or two after.

Mostly laying on the couch watching TV.

It's not rib pain that I'm feeling though, just the golf ball feeling under/below my ribs

My posture is pretty bad, when I wear a brace to correct my posture the pain in the right area under the rib feels very different.

This might actually be it, I'm just realizing.

I'm going to read into this trigger therapy stuff

Kathy, could you perhaps provide us with some links of excercises that helped you personally?


----------



## Huddle

Well then.

Did some abdominal exercises two days in a row and today the pain was intense.

Now the pain is sharp and burning right under my lowest rib.

Again, only on the right side, not on the left, so it's very unlikely to be sore muscles from the few exercises I did

I feel like we might be onto something here


----------



## bjmartens

I hope this isn't a duplicte because I was typing then it disappeared. I don't know if it was sent, but I think this is important so I'm typing it again - because the pain under my right rib is GONE! After countless tests, a CT of my abdomen and pelvis with contract discovered the culprit: "Chronic Fatty Replacement of the Pancreatic Head." My doctor prescribed Creon to compensate for the pancreatic insufficiency and I've had no problem since. I started taking Creon two months ago and it has changed my life so much! I am supposed to take it with each meal but I found out that I only need it if the meal includes meat. Now if I press on the area I can still feel some tenderness but I no longer have that feeling of a knot under my right rib. Since there is a bit of tenderness there I'm seeing an Endocrinologist to see if there is anything that needs further attention, just to be sure. I don't know if this will help anyone else who is struggling with this, but since this has helped me so much I felt I should share it.


----------



## jaumeb

Bjmartens, that's a huge contribution. You found something that works for you. Many thanks for your post.


----------



## wcb123

Hi im not diagnosed with ibs but I've had this pain below and to the right slighty of my right rib cage on and off my whole life. It's always occurred during high stress/anxiety life events.

When i had every test under the sun as a kid they said i had Gilbert's syndrome. Basically a sluggish liver. If you've never heard of that before - http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/gilbertssyndrome/Pages/Introduction.aspx

More recently it has returned but now i know i have GERD (possibly causing ibs) which could well be the offender. Turns out i also have a sliding hiatius hernia after an endoscopy which causes the reflux issues and sebsequent indigestion. It is scary because it does indeed make you wonder if it's a liver/gallbladder thing. I've had a ton of tests on those and they've always passed with flying colours.

Excercise and sometimes massage ease symptoms which makes me think infact it's probably all just gas related or colon irritation due to either the acid or indegestion.

What helps me is Ginger Tea, Liver Detox supplements and the Rennie deflatine/peppermint stuff that breaks down gas. Also Laxido every so often helps.


----------



## Proegraffix

Hello everyone I have been dealing with a lot of these symptoms and had a bunch of the same test done and scan etc. after dealing with Kaiser for a long time and fighting with them and numerous visits to the ER. I finally called 1800 Fed up and went to Tijuana Mex to see a gastro doc that was referred to me by a Mexican surgeon I'm helping get established here in the States, I'm a small business consultant and that's how I met him. Long story short went to see him he perscribed me a treatment almost done with it the pain and gas on the left side of my body is completely gone it seemed like the pain that was starting to travel to the right side under my rib cage started feeling I bit stronger but I think it's because the right side pain is completely gone I'm going back in a week for a follow up I will check back with you guys then, Thank you for sharing your information it helps my concerns of a painfully slow gassy death hahaa. Looking back the pain started a really long time ago and progressivly got worse sort about the punctuation spelling etc English is my second language I'm praying this is the answer I haven't felt this good in about 4 years. Thanks again


----------



## jaumeb

Could you provide the details of the treatment, Proe?


----------



## Proegraffix

Yes


----------



## Proegraffix

Follow up from my visit to a specialist in Mexico,I was perscribed a 200 mg of Flornorm Rifaximina every 8 hours and Pantoprazol 20mg 1 time a day and Motilium 10mg one befor every meal. It's been about a week and some change since I stopped taking the meds I feel way better all my pain has gone on the right side and aside from some discomfort right under my rib on the left side, I noticed mainly when I'm dehydrated. So hopefully the gas and pain and Naseua and bruising pain do not come back. I'm waiting a couple weeks before I go back to see if any symptoms come back. I haven't felt this good in a long time.


----------



## jaumeb

Thanks Proe.


----------



## avani1973

Hi Guys,

I had pain under my right ribs. Slowing radiating towards upper rib cage. I had constant pain around Navel area. Some amount of bloating.

I went through Endoscopy, Ultrasound and CT. Nothing is found. I was given omeprazole. That did not help. Another doctor prescribed

antibiotic. Nothing helped me. I was about to be scheduled for colonoscopy, but did not go for it yet.

But finally I think I found relief with probiotics. I have been using for last month and half. Almost all of my

symptoms have disappeared. Just wanted to share the info.


----------



## ormaman333

When I get unusual catching pains, I head to my acupuncturist and often that is sufficient to rebalance the strained muscles that are causing it. I hope yours is something equally simple to remedy.


----------



## jaumeb

avani1973 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I had pain under my right ribs. Slowing radiating towards upper rib cage. I had constant pain around Navel area. Some amount of bloating.
> I went through Endoscopy, Ultrasound and CT. Nothing is found. I was given omeprazole. That did not help. Another doctor prescribed
> antibiotic. Nothing helped me. I was about to be scheduled for colonoscopy, but did not go for it yet.
> But finally I think I found relief with probiotics. I have been using for last month and half. Almost all of my
> symptoms have disappeared. Just wanted to share the info.


Which probiotics?


----------



## rodreb

OK, just joined this forum after finding the topic on web search.

I do not have IBS, nor do I have a gallbladder (removed 10 years ago) but wanted to tell you a few things I've learned.

I have diverticulosis, and didn't know I had it until I got really sick, weak, my stomach literally grew hard and bloated, and I had severe liquid bms. Finally a CT scan showed a large abcess on one of the pouches, which was aspirated etc and 4 days in hospital w/IV antibiotics.

But the thing I wanted to say was, for months I had a pain in my right shoulder at the top and sometimes in the front of the shoulder, like a muscle pain. I also had a low backache on the right side. If I pressed on the back on the right side, the pain kind of moved into the front of my abdomen. So, this is another good lesson about "referred pain", which can be pain felt elsewhere, often far from the site that's affected. Right shoulder is a dead giveaway for certain abdominal conditions, also lungs.

I now have a severe pain that comes and goes wraps around my right ribs, pinches and burns, and is also occasionally on my upper abdomen-about 2 inches to the right off my navel and up 2 or 3 more inches toward the chest. I did NOT have this until the last two doses of my medicine for rheumatoid arthritis. (Methotrexate)

It is like a chemo in small doses, and hard on liver etc. so I am of the belief it either affected my liver or pancreas. It is slightly better 1 week after the worst attack/taking the med. My dr sent me for a lung xray (fine) and pancreas enzymes (lipase elevated 3 pts-- normal 13-60, mine 63) I found out this small elevation can't be pancreatitis, but often means IBS whenever slightly elevated like this. It can also show an ulcer at this slight elevation. I'd just had bloodwork and liver enzymes were normal. The doc said not to take my med for a week.

I do not have any other symptoms of IBS, so am wondering if somehow an ulcer happened, or maybe even a small ulcer got bigger etc. No idea. I'll give it another week and if not gone, will go for more testing. I also noticed mine is not as "sharp" and settles into an occasional dull ache feeling, when I eat something. This is classic ulcer symptoms, according to all sources.

So, good luck to all, and keep in mind possible "referred pain"-do a search on it--they have charts showing where this kind of pain shows up for various innards hurting. Right shoulder is classic for guts or gall bladder acting up.


----------



## ager01

Does anyone have any updates on this malady? I have had this condition for 1.5 years, had blood tests, abdominal ultrasound, abdominal CT and colonoscopy done. All came back clear, but the pain is still there and my doctors do not know what may be causing it. I tried probiotics, curcumine, milk thistle to no avail. While this pain does not interfere with my daily activities, it does become annoying at times, and causes anxiety.


----------



## Huddle

KathyLynn said:


> Please look into Trigger Point Therapy and referred pain. A lot of trigger points can mimic other symptoms such as you describe. Right rib pain can be relieved! Google search "trigger point therapy right rib refer pain" or "Iliocostalis Thoracis Trigger Point" and read up on it. Then look at Youtube videos to see how to fix yourself. I have had the same right rib pain since September 2015 and I am just now finding relief! Been to the ER 3 times and each time all my tests came back normal every time but the pain persisted. Good luck to you!


It's been a while since my last post and this seems to be the closest thing to a solution.

I studied abroad for 6 months and exercised heavily.

After hitting the gym for a month or two, the pain subsided and didn't bother me as much anymore.

Especially side abs and core exercises seemed to help, the pain would be very bad for 2-3 days in the same area and disappear after.

I have anterior pelvic tilt and forward hanging shoulders, so my posture is very poor.

At some point, I had lots of pain in my right back, like between my spine and right shoulder blade, pretty sure it was related.

The gym helped fix this issue to a certain stage, this could also be a very important factor in feeling less pain.

Now I broke my leg 5 months ago and haven't exercised since, the pain is increasingly more prominent.

Especially when driving a car, it's bothering me enormously.

So I believe it is indeed a muscle problem caused by various factors.


----------



## jaumeb

That's very interesting Huddle. Thanks for sharing what has worked for you. It makes a lot of sense.

Dr. Sarno recommended exercise for back pain.


----------



## paracidium

Hi, I've had this problem ongoing for nearly three years and have been following this thread for some time. I have many of the same symptoms and have had lots of tests(gastroscopy etc) with no real diagnosis. I've signed up to this forum to let everyone know I've had great results and am pretty much cured of my symptoms from taking high doses of L-Glutamine daily. 20g+. Many people use it successfully for the treatment of 'leaky gut' and there is plenty of info online. If anyone gives it a try, please let me know if your results as I'm feeling so much better for the first time in years! Hopefully this helps some of you out who have been in the same boat...


----------



## Suzylou

Found an interesting article about Thoracic neuralgia. Apparenty we have nerves from the back that thread through the ribs, if you have had back problems or sit for long periods of time these nerves become pinched and cause rib pain. My right rib pain seems to be worse when I am sitting, walking it doesnt bother me. My doctor said reflux/ibs put me on lansoprazole which made me feel worse, so I stopped taking them. Had this pain for 4 months now, really gets me down.


----------



## ager01

yesterday marked three years since I started feeling this pain. Still have no answers after numerous ultrasounds, a CT scan, two colonoscopies, gastroscopy and blood tests. I've learned to live with it, just happy to know that it's not something life-threatening.


----------



## peterman25

I know that I am reviving an old thread...

Has anybody ever had a meaningful diagnosis or relief from this issue? I have had this type of pain for about 4 years now. Upper right abdomen, sharp burning pains just underneath the ribs. The pain appears to be right along the top part of my liver if I am reading online pictures of our organs correctly. For me my biggest triggers are caffeine, alcohol, and just about any drink that is acidic. If I lay off of those items for a week or 2 the sharp pains go away, but I can still feel something "there". Like most I have done multiple gastro visits, endoscopies, CT scans, x rays, bloodwork - you name it. I even thought that I would go see doctors that are perceived to be the best at the Mayo clinic. Even though they were the most thorough I still have zero answers.

Just checking in....Thanks.


----------



## ger1986

Hi, a 61 Year Old Newbie Here

I know this is an old post, but I have been having this exact thing going on for 6 years. I have had several Abdominal CT's, Ultrasounds, EGD, MRIE, Countless Labs, 3-Colonoscopies, and I just kept getting told to eat more fiber, exercise more, etc.. Doctors, family and friends began to think I was a Hypochondriac. Its a very very real debilitating pain at times and as for me, mine never totally goes away. I have better days than others, but some days I literally have to miss work over it. My last visit to the ER February 2019 they did a Abdominal CT Scan and showed mild ascending colon wall thickening (Colitis). Put me on Antibiotics, had be see a different gastrologist and had another colonoscopy April 2019 which showed nothing but my few scattered Diverticula in my Sigmoid Colon which I have known about since my first colonoscopy done in 2012, but have never given me any trouble on my left side. So that gastro dismissed the Ascending colon wall thickening with my follow up visit. Mind you that makes three Gastrologists I have seen over this since January 2014 and all the countless tests since then to date. Anyway, I have had Gallbladder/Pancreas/Liver Ultrasounds. Just so many tests and no answers. The pain sometimes is hard to localize but generally is right under the right lower rib cage about where about where the ascending colon turns into the transverse colon. It sometimes even feels like it is making my ribs/rib cage sore at that area, and up my right outer side of my ribs into my shoulder blade, shoulder and arm, but for the most part just my abdomen and when I am totally emptied out, or at least think I am it actually bothers me more, as if the pressure of the food on my small and large bowls helps in some way. I have constant bouts with constipation, then get so bloated you could pop me with a pin and finally take about 4ozs of Magnesium Citrate liquid and it will give me solid and watery bowl movements alternating until I am empty, then the cycle starts over again. I was sure I had/have colon cancer or a tumor of some sort somewhere around or in my ascending colon, but no blood shows up in my stools, the colonoscopy was supposedly good, all labs are good and all imaging is good and it has been a lot imaging and labs. Except for this last Abdominal CT Scan with IV Contrast that showed and I quote off the report:

IMPRESSION:

1. Mild wall thickening of the ascending colon. Underdistention versus
mild colitis.

2. No acute abnormalities are otherwise seen in the abdomen and

pelvis. lncidental findings as described above.

3. There are scattered colonic diverticula in the sigmoid colon noted from previous scan done on 03/19/2017.

So, this last gastrologist said I have IBS-C, but really did not elaborate on the very specific right side pain or get into IBS in general as well as all the possible symptoms. He also said he did not see mild ascending colon wall thickening? We get all these tests, see all these Doctors and get all kinds of conflicting information, but never any true diagnosis. So when I saw this post, I could not believe how the description was exactly what I was having.


----------



## Zhr

Hi to everybody who has posted and replied to my original posting a long time ago. If you have symptoms similar to the ones I described in my original post and you had imaging and other tests done that have cleared you from an organic disease please consider to discuss going on a low dose tricyclic antidepressant treatment with your physician. This has nothing to do with being depressed but it did help me resolve my abdominal symptoms. It may take 3-4 weeks to see relief. The exact mechanism of action is not clear. It may have something to do with the signaling between the gut brain and main brain or perception of pain. I am not a doctor. However, If you have any questions please feel free to ask. I will be happy to share my experience with you as a patient.


----------



## Yvonatron

Hi everyone. I signed up because of this thread - absolutely dreading waiting for my results. I had all the same symptoms as you all and it was terrifying as my Mum died of pancreatic cancer at 53 (I'm 32). Just wanted to say - my bloods came back relatively normal for me, and my ultrasound came back with fatty liver (everything else normal)! So I seem to have had the same result as many of you. Going to improve my diet to sort this out but thought I'd add to the post. And also say thank you - you'll never know how comforting it was to hear I wasn't alone. All the best to you all.


----------



## Zhr

Hi Yvonatron. So happy to hear that this thread has been helpful. Also, happy to hear that you are going through all the necessary medical testing to rule out any organic disease. Great to know that the results have not found anything significant. Keep us updated.


----------



## Glen1974

In Oct 2018 I took 600mg aspirin for 5 days, 3 days later all hell broke loose and my life has been ruined ever since. It started with a golf ball under my right bottom rib, then came the burning, pain, gurgling bloating and gas, but worst of all was the itching. I only itched in certain strange places, the tops of my legs, belly, sides of my face and under each eyebrow. I say itching, but it was more like electrical spiders crawling over me. 15 months later I am about 60% improved. Ive spent a fortune on natural remedies, but it seems only time is working (slowly). I had an upper abdo ultrasound, with nothing of concern noted, Ive had bloods done, stool samples and the docs just come up with gastritis or an ulcer. It has literally ruined my life. I dont know if it could be a sluggish gallbladder and am considering seeing the GP tomorrow to ask them, I might also print this thread out and take it with me as Im sure the GP thinks Im mad. Thank god I am not alone. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Searcher1

Bing said:


> I think this is what I'm experiencing as well. I only feel it when I'm siting down, bowing down etc and when I'm in bed.
> 
> Two docs say it sounds like IBS. I've tried eliminating foods and taking peppermint capsules etc etc etc. Seems to help a little. Lately I focus on deep relaxation of the body, my stomach / bowels seem really tensed all the time. After relaxing really deeply, focusing on releasing everything from the gut I seem to feel better most of the time, like all the tension just vanishes, I can hear gas or liquid move after that often as well.
> 
> And yeah coffee seems to worsen it.


After 50 years of this. And being told it was “just ibs” I finally had a diagnosis of this condition. I have atonic bowel. Doesn’t work at the right rate. Everything slow. This causes chronic constipation which backs up in the hepatic flexure which is people on this forum also seem to be getting pain. Any loose stools are overflow and you are still constipated. 
Apparently hereditary. Which doesn’t help much🤣 But as consultant said it is nothing I have done. 
Hope that helps someone.


----------



## Searcher1

MrsB70 said:


> So I'm not the only one. Whew!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been worried something awful was wrong. It all started about 5 years ago. Currently, I'm 43. I was in school and slouched over books a LOT. One day, I felt something "pop" in my right side when I was slouched over a desk doing homework. It didn't hurt. It was just kind of weird. When I stood up, I got the most terrible "stitch" in my side I've ever had. I think I was just seriously backed up and gassy because after that passed, I felt mostly normal again. However, I had a feeling of a walnut or golf ball sized "thing" just stuck in there on the right side. Ever since then, I've been having problems with gas, loud gurgling that I can even feel if I put my hand over it while it's happening (especially after I eat), a very uncomfortable feeling of a tennis ball (it feels larger now) lodged under my right rib cage, and discomfort/pain that I can't pinpoint. It feels like a lump when I press just under my ribs and is painful to push on. Doing that also starts the gurgling noises up again. The best way I know to describe it is that it feels like a hose is kinked. Like the food doesn't go through like it should but is slowed down by a kink or something. As for bowel movements, I tend to "back up" for a few days and then will spend most of a day "emptying". I'm not sure if this is related because I have pretty much always been like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pain and discomfort in my "stomach" (rib area) has gotten to the point where it feels like it goes all the way through to my back and I frequently have pain there as well. If I lay down and stretch that side out, if feels a bit better. I notice I lean to the left a lot when sitting or driving and such. It is too uncomfortable to lean to the right. I started a Yoga class and ended up quitting because the movements caused quite a bit of pain if I stretched too far. I know I don't have the best diet and I also drink a lot of Mt. Dew. I don't drink water. I don't want to risk an allergic reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the trends I have noticed over the past few years is that if I'm "backed up", I feel seriously bloated like if someone poked me with a pin, I'd explode. Once I empty, that feeling goes away, but it seems my innards hurt more when I'm empty. Why? You'd think it would be when full of crap, but that almost feels like it cushions it in a way or something. Does that make sense? Other than the bloated feeling, it is just uncomfortable and has the feeling of a ball rammed up under my rib cage. After I spend a day of cleaning out the pipes, it feels like the hose is exhausted from pushing or something. It actually will cause pain rather than just discomfort for a day or so.
> 
> When this all started, I had so many tests done. Ultrasounds, hidascan (or however it's spelled), CT's, a scope down my throat...you name it. Everything came back normal. My doctor sent me to a gastroenterologist who after one examination of asking questions and palpating my side decided that I just needed a daily stool softener and that would take care of it. NOT. No, I didn't keep up with it, so maybe I should have. But it didn't seem to do anything to help for the few weeks I did try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....does this sound familiar to anyone? OH...another thing is that my doctor started me on Prilosec once a day. Then bumped it up to twice a day. I've heard that while it may help with acid reflux (which I really didn't have...just felt a lot of gas, pressure, and belching) that it hinders and seriously slows down digestion. Does anyone know anything about that? I wonder how much that is contributing to the overall issue? Anyhow, any help would be much appreciated. If you are still reading this, thanks for "listening". You've got one up on any doctor I've ever been to.


After 50 years of this. And being told it was “just ibs” I finally had a diagnosis of this condition. I have atonic bowel. Doesn’t work at the right rate. Everything slow. This causes chronic constipation which backs up in the hepatic flexure which is people on this forum also seem to be getting pain. Any loose stools are overflow and you are still constipated. 
Apparently hereditary. Which doesn’t help much🤣 But as consultant said it is nothing I have done. 
Hope that helps someone.


----------

